# My Take on Mayweather VS Maidana-Round by Round Breakdown & Scorecard, and Overall Impressions



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I missed the fight, so I'm seeing the fight with fresh eyes already knowing the outcome. Here's my round-by-round scorecard, and my overall impressions of the fight.

*Round by Round: *

Round 1:

From the get go it looks like Maidana belongs in there. Their feints and reactions seem to be at the same speed, or at least in the same ball bark. Maidana's seemingly rehearsed weave under a left hook after a big overhand right shows he's come prepared for Floyd's signature punches. After 30 seconds, 2 Floyd lefts to the body is all that has landed.

Maidana shows that just by feinting a bit, moving a bit, and edging forward, he can back Floyd straight up into the ropes. He lands numerous hard shots the second half of the round. He's throwing the right hand without concern as to whether it lands to the back of the head as Floyd ducks down (I see you @Hatesrats). The volume seems to be what is overwhelming Floyd. He is overly preoccupied with his defense, and can't counter blow for blow as he shells up. Floyd may land 2 out of every 3 punches, while Maidana lands 1, but he's throwing many more. They thud to the body and head, and surprisingly the punches just go through Floyd's guard. Left hooks are difficult to catch Floyd with but Maidana is just winging them so hard that his right glove falls aside.

Maidana's round.

Round 2:

Floyd has adjusted, throwing more jabs to the body (which Maidana looks to try and reduce by crouching with his lead elbow in front). Floyd's left hooks off the jab are working, but they don't seem to budge Maidana like they do other opponents. It doesn't stop him from coming forward or throwing his own right to the body at the same time. When Maidana gets him to the ropes a second time, I feel like I'm seeing flashes of Ali-Holmes. Maidana just beating on his sides. The speed of his rushes look like they're contributing to Floyd's poor balance more than the weight advantage. Floyd is landing some hard shots but Maidana recovers well without needing to reset.

I'm focusing on studying more than scoring, and by the time the bell rings I can't pick a winner. Even.

Round 3:

Maidana opens up with his own jab to the body. Maidana is able to follow Floyd back after he throws and track his backstep to throw back. Floyd's body language looks off to me. He's complaining to the referee when all Maidana did in this instance was grab his left arm, something Floyd does himself all the time at close quarters. In the first corner, he said "they're tired", as if he was assuring himself. Then he walked to his corner kind of dancing in the last round. I may be reading too much into it but Floyd usually waits to be told something to respond, if he responds at all.

Maidana lands some hard uppercuts with both hands, finding these weird angles, you never see that. Floyd lands some good punches when he backs Maidana off with those hard jabs to the body (the only shot he's really landed consistently) but Maidana did the better work on the ropes. Floyd looks completely toothless on the ropes. Maidana's high guard is serving him well whenever he doesn't move out of the way of Floyd's shots.

Maidana's round.

Round 4:

Floyd is complaining about what look like legal blows. Merely the threat of Maidana's jab is backing Floyd straight into the ropes. I've started to notice that the reason Floyd is getting caught up top is because he can't clinch and block at the same time, so when Maidana doesn't cooperate, the looping shots land. Floyd is noticeably bothered by the cut, and despite landing a few good hard shots, continues to get backed into the ropes. He complains about not being able to see in the corner and his eyes look alarmed. He's bleeding a bit from his nose too.

Maidana's round.

Round 5:

Maidana opens the round throwing jabs that fall short and dodging Floyd's counter left and right. Floyd jumps into them and Maidana seems to have a good gauge on the distance he needs to get them off. Maidana's overhand right keeps landing with a thud. It seems Maidana's own jab is stopping Floyd from reaching in with his own jab to the body. Floyd's right hooks to the body are solid but he lands too few. This is a fucking mauling.

Maidana took a big breath and appeared to tire a bit towards the end. But he's always managed his stamina well, only now he has more of it.

Maidana's round.

Round 6:

Paulie is absolutely right in saying that Floyd waiting for Marcos, rather than being first, to his detriment. I was expecting those lulls in the action I'm seeing to be filled with lead rights and hooks to the body and head off the jab. And more combinations. But Floyd seems to not have had time to think. He adjusts in the second half of the round by starting to let his hands go, but Marcos is still throwing so much more. Floyd Sr. has been asking him to stand in front of him and dig, but Jr. seems to not have much of a choice in the matter when it comes to standing his ground.

Floyd's round by a hair. The crowd reacting whenever he landed may have made it seem better than it was but he landed the cleanest shots of the round.

Round 7:

Floyd is much more eager to counter and throw now. Maidana makes it difficult with his feints and lead hand but Floyd is off to a great start in the first minute. He seems to have "turned on". In earlier rounds his demeanor was of someone who didn't care the rounds were slipping by in his opponent's favor. Even when Maidana pins him, his eyes are actually on Maidana (as they usually are) and he's able to roll and slip fluidly. He catches Maidana coming in with left hooks and uppercuts several times, though Maidana's crouch and movement makes it so that he's rarely hit flush. In the corner, Floyd just looks sad.

Floyd's round.

Round 8:

Lol Maidana shoulder rolls Floyd's 1-2. The round is fairly even until the last 30 seconds, when Maidana rushes forward and catches Floyd up top again. Maidana defends well.

Maidana's round by a bit.

Round 9:

Floyd seems like he's trying to make it a point not to stay close to the ropes. But still, his back is never to the larger part of the ring. This has frustrated me throughout his career and it's annoying me now in this fight. Against Hatton, he simply settled into a rhythm on the inside and outworked him until Hatton slowed down enough that Floyd was able to back-track at his pace and walk him into shots. Here he can't afford to simply stay inside, and he's struggling to apply a plan B with his feet. Floyd comes forward and catches Maidana flush. This is what I expected to see throughout. Mayweather gallops backwards, this is the second time he does it, and he comes within inches of getting hit and risks going down just like Broner. Stop that shit man. More solid combinations from Floyd. Maidana ends the round keeping Floyd's hands at home with multiple jabs.

Floyd's round, his clearest so far.

Round 10:

Maidana opens up feinting and twitching his upper body. Floyd lands a few good lead left hooks. When they come together and clinch, Floyd is in a much more comfortable position. Maidana goes back to mauling. He answers Floyd's elbows with his own. It's close down the stretch, and Floyd seals it with a hard right.

Floyd's round.

Round 11:

Floyd starts targeting the body with much more purpose. He's also more in control in the clinches, and Maidana doesn't contest them as hard. This allows Floyd to throw and hold. A double jab allows Maidana to get back to work and land that overhand right. SPEAR!! SPEAR!!

Floyd's round.

Round 12:

After they trade punches evenly in the first half of the round, Maidana pushes Floyd back off balance and starts to get the better of it from the superior position. Floyd starts to tee off with clean right hands which I think just edge the round for him. After the bell Hopkins says something to him that Floyd doesn't seem to care for.

Floyd's round.

Total score:

6-5-1 (I'll go back and score that second round some other time, I try not to give even rounds).

*Overall Impressions: *

Floyd, to me, didn't look all that different in terms of ability. The one thing that stood out to me was his focus. The one thing Floyd never loses, he let get away from him. The only other time I've seen him like this-uncomfortable and rushed and bothered to the extent that he lets himself lose so many consecutive rounds was Castillo. Physically, I thought he looked alright. Just as quick, very accurate. His reflexes were a bit off, considering the amount of jabs he got hit with, but I chalk that up more to how difficult it is to anticipate Maidana's punch selection. His balance was also off as he winged some of his lead left hooks, but again, he had to constantly see, think, and move, and committing to his punches and steps weren't as easy as they usually are.

Floyd's lack of proper lateral movement is something I've often critiqued, and it cost him here since he had an aggressive fighter in front of him who's punch he had to fear (unlike Hatton). The key to me isn't so much about getting him to the ropes as it is closing the distance or backing him lean back and anchor on the back-foot. Footspeed is probably the greatest attribute Maidana brings with him (funny looking back on some of his plodding tendencies at 140), and the one I'd want a guy going up against Floyd to have. (The Pacquiao fight just got more interesting; he's no mauler, but he rushes forward).

Maidana's success didn't come from any one standout tactic, but a lot of little things that make all the difference. Feinting with the lead hand, mixing up the combinations awkwardly on the inside, using upper body movement to evade Floyd's shots, staying just outside of range to avoid the mid-range and coming in at specific moments, following Floyd back after he throws, etc. He strung them all together in a scrappy package of #NoSoul and just mauled. I said before that Maidana would have a better chance to maul than to land that mythical "one shot" that couldn't even put Broner away.

Speaking of Broner, the early rounds were very reminiscent of that fight. It seems if you don't allow Floyd his pace, his defensiveness becomes a liability, as some other posters have written. He's always turned it up when necessary (Cotto, Chavez for example) but he was just swamped that night. Broner's lack of counter-punching ability was much more costly, but the anticipation without return favored Maidana in both cases.

A rematch would be appropriate, but different fights are likely what people want to see as Floyd counts down his last remaining bouts. Fighters like Khan and Thurman and Porter would all interest me, since they have speed and explosiveness, and above all, that's what bothered Floyd tonight. Of course, the Pacquiao fight is always in the conversation, and I think it would be very interesting to see a smarter but less explosive Manny go up against a Floyd who's not quite as sharp.

Discuss:bbb


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

115 -113 either way or a draw is a fair scorecard anything wider either way is questionable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> 115 -113 either way or a draw is a fair scorecard anything wider either way is questionable.


Agreed! Usually I like to decisively score and "lock in" my scorecard but for now I could see any of those scores. 2 of the rounds were very close and the fight hinged on those I feel.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Agreed! Usually I like to decisively score and "lock in" my scorecard but for now I could see any of those scores. 2 of the rounds were very close and the fight hinged on those I feel.


Roll on the rematch in September(which Maidana wins) and then the rubber match next May in what would probably be the biggest selling PPV of all time.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent stuff. I was holding my breath a little bit reading down through that. :lol: Not really.. But you know, I was curious to how you saw it.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

I thought the fight was a draw watching it live. Upon second watch it was a clear Mayweather victory.

R1: Mayweather 
R2: Mayweather
R3: Mayweather
R4: Maidana 
R5: Maidana
R6: Mayweather
R7: Mayweather
R8: Maidana
R9: Mayweather
R10: Mayweather
R11: Mayweather
R12: Mayweather


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Dedication said:


> I thought the fight was a draw watching it live. Upon second watch it was a clear Mayweather victory.
> 
> R1: Mayweather
> R2: Mayweather
> ...


You gave Mayweather the first 3rds???? Really

There's a case the 2rd was his but not 1 and 3


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

I only watched it once so far & scored it 116-112 to Mayweather. I can not see how people are giving the 12th to Floyd at all


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

So what you're saying is you thought Maidana won fewer rounds than Cotto did against Mayweather :hey


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I scored it 116-112 as well and would have no objection to a 115-113.The problem seems to stem from people thinking Maidana sticking his head in Floyd's face,fouling and throwing non-scoring blows equals winning rounds.Floyd wasn't as comfortable on the ropes as usual but once he got control of distance he was in charge.
Fair play to Maidana for giving him a tough night but there really is no need for a rematch when Thurman presents a different challenge.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dedication said:


> I thought the fight was a draw watching it live. Upon second watch it was a clear Mayweather victory.
> 
> R1: Mayweather
> R2: Mayweather
> ...


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good breakdown, im shocked by how many people are giving Floyd the 12th.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dedication said:


> I thought the fight was a draw watching it live. Upon second watch it was a clear Mayweather victory.
> 
> R1: Mayweather
> R2: Mayweather
> ...


:rofl


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't "stand by" a scorecard until I have a second watch. However I had it 117-112 Floyd.


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

I had it 114-114

Maidana 1-5,8
Floyd - The rest


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree with what you said regarding Floyd's demeanor, Bog. He looked overwhelmed at times, and completely unfocused. Complaining to the ref, rubbing his eye...I didn't like what I saw Saturday night. Mayweather looked off his game, and vulnerable, and although I thought he won 115-113, I wouldn't have been shocked if they'd given it to Maidana. I barely even saw any adjustments he's famous for. I think the only reason he kind of took over in second half of the fight is because Maidana slowed down, and I don't think he slowed down because of anything Mayweather was doing.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew Bogo would see the 11th and 12th for Floyd, took me a second watch, but those were the 2 rounds I corrected on my original scorecard that gave the edge to Floyd


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Just watched it again was 5am last time and I was shattered.

rd1 Maidana
rd2 Mayweather
rd3 Maidana
rd4 Maidana
rd5 Maidana
rd6 Mayweather
rd7 Mayweather
rd8 Maidana
rd9 Mayweather
rd10 Mayweather
rd11 Mayweather
rd12 Mayweather


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

maidana
mayweather
maidana
mayweather
maidana
mayweather
mayweather
maidana
mayweather
mayweather
mayweather
maidana

7-5 may


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I had it 5-5-2. The 2 draw rounds for me were the 2nd and 8th. Not at all happy with that score so will watch it again tomorrow. Upon viewing it live (without scoring) I thought Mayweather might have edged it but by no more than 2 rounds. People scoring it 117-112 need to re-evaluate.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it 7-5 floyd but could see a draw possible.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

maidana: 1-5, 8, 11
Floyd: 6,7,9,10,12


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd clearly won rounds 2, 3, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12. 7-5, Floyd


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought round 2 was clearly floyds tbh
had it 8-4 Floyd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think you can say his defensiveness became a liability 
you could say that if he took repeated flush shots
being on the ropes lead to him losing rounds he didn't need to but I don't agree with that wording 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Good breakdown, im shocked by how many people are giving Floyd the 12th.


Compared to Bogo's card 12 and 6 were Maidana rounds for me which made it 115-113 Maidana.

People are punishing Maidana for workrate which is ridiculous. If you land a near equal amount of total punches, land more power punches and land much harder, damaging, hurtful punches in the process of throwing twice as many that isn't an indictment. Floyd's "power punches" don't begin to compare to Maidana's and prizefighting is about doing damage. Additionally Mayweather's typically low workrate was further diminished in this fight *because of Maidana's effective aggression *forcing Floyd to hold his hands and attempt less counter punches due to Maidana's effective work *which dictated the action more frequently than the reverse*.

Quintana vs Williams I is an example of effective movement and counterpunching reducing a pressure fighter who typically throws 100 ppr to throwing 50 ppr because Quintana's boxing dictated the action. Floyd vs Guerrero was an example of that, Floyd vs Maidana was not. If you want point scoring fencing go watch amateur boxing from 10 years ago because what Maidana does also involves skill and in a H2H matchup inside the ropes Maidana's skill and intangibles were imposed on Floyd, dictated the action and inflicted more damage which is what prizefighting is about.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm gonna rewatch and rescore today
I'm fairly convinced I'm gonna have it 8-4 again


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

round 1: maidana round although 50% of what he landed were to the back of the head...
round 2: CLEAR mayweather round?! how can you dispute that? he landed about 5 jabs to the body, about 5 left hook counters, counters to the body a few lead rights etc. maidana had 1 real spirt of success in that round and even then floyd landed a few back, that was clear.
round 3: maidana close round, floyd won most of the round but maidana had a really good 30 seconds where he landed a good hook and 2 good uppercuts and some lefts to the body.
round 4: clear floyd round, maidana landed next to nothing clean, floyd landed left hook counters, lead lefts jabs to the body. 
round 5: maidana round, landed more, did well with the right to the body in mid range 
round 6: floyd round, floyd produced the clear landed punches in the that, it was close going into the last 30 as maidana had floyd on the ropes a lot swarming even though floyd landed a few nice counters there but floyd stole it at the end with 3-4 clear punches.
round 7: HUGE mayweather round, outboxed and outpunched maidana, landed when he wanted to.
round 8: close mayweather round, landed some great body shots, rene had success but not enough to win the round.
round 9: clear mayweather round, schooling. 
round 10: clear floyd round
round 11: floyd round, maidana really struggling to get off clean.
round 12: neither really won the round, I'll give it to maidana lol

Final score: 116-112 to Floyd Mayweather, clear as day.
8 rounds to 4. 
You could have it 9-3 to Floyd and the closest you could possibly have it is 6-6 IMO. I don't see how anyone has it to Maidana, you'd have to have an agenda.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good shit bro..

7-5 mayweather draw or 7-5 Maidana is good with me.

But 8-4 Mayweather reeks of ball licking.

Good shit @Bogotazo where you able to download torrent?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The problem seems to stem from people thinking Maidana sticking his head in Floyd's face,fouling and throwing non-scoring blows equals winning rounds.


None scoring blows? Is that actually in the rulebook a judge doesn't score illegal blows even if the ref doesn't call them? I don't think it is and Maidana's rabbit punches were part caused by Floyd's ducking too. But please correct me if I'm wrong.

The punches landed stats showed Maidana to match and Maidana was landing harder punches and being more aggressive. I think he might have a case for a draw, but I wouldn't want to rewatch it tbh, boring fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Good shit bro..
> 
> 7-5 mayweather draw or 7-5 Maidana is good with me.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to DL it direct (non-torrent). It takes about 30-60 minutes based on your connection.
http://www.multiup.org/en/mirror/21...Marcos_Rene_Maidana__Showtime_PPV_DVDRip_.mp4


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn, I wanted to do this with yah B. I'll rescore it later tonight.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Floyd won the 3rd round, a lot of people were fooled by Maidana in that round. I thought the second round was clear for him as well.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Compared to Bogo's card 12 and 6 were Maidana rounds for me which made it 115-113 Maidana.
> 
> People are punishing Maidana for workrate which is ridiculous. If you land a near equal amount of total punches, land more power punches and land much harder, damaging, hurtful punches in the process of throwing twice as many that isn't an indictment. Floyd's "power punches" don't begin to compare to Maidana's and prizefighting is about doing damage. Additionally Mayweather's typically low workrate was further diminished in this fight *because of Maidana's effective aggression *forcing Floyd to hold his hands and attempt less counter punches due to Maidana's effective work *which dictated the action more frequently than the reverse*.
> 
> Quintana vs Williams I is an example of effective movement and counterpunching reducing a pressure fighter who typically throws 100 ppr to throwing 50 ppr because Quintana's boxing dictated the action. Floyd vs Guerrero was an example of that, Floyd vs Maidana was not. If you want point scoring fencing go watch amateur boxing from 10 years ago because what Maidana does also involves skill and in a H2H matchup inside the ropes Maidana's skill and intangibles were imposed on Floyd, dictated the action and inflicted more damage which is what prizefighting is about.


http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/view.php?pg=williams-lara-compubox

well, paul threw his customary 1000 punches(to laras 530) and this fight was considered a robbery where three judges were suspended. the connect percentage difference was very close to that of floyd/marcus.

lara only out landed williams in six of the twelve rounds and i would bet that mayweather outlanded maidana in eight of the twelve rounds when the rbr punch stats come out in the next 24 hours or so


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same 6-5-1 score as Bogo, the only difference is that I scored the second for Mayweather (by a hair) and had the sixth even. There were quite a few close rounds in this one, I think you can reasonable score this fight anywhere between 116-112 Mayweather and 115-113 Maidana on first viewing.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I scored it 116-112 as well and would have no objection to a 115-113.The problem seems to stem from people thinking Maidana sticking his head in Floyd's face,fouling and throwing non-scoring blows equals winning rounds.Floyd wasn't as comfortable on the ropes as usual but once he got control of distance he was in charge.
> Fair play to Maidana for giving him a tough night but there really is no need for a rematch when Thurman presents a different challenge.


Agree 100%, even in the 1st when so many were so sure Maidana "dominated" the majority of those punches were fouls and/or didn't land, I just finished watching a second time and was far less impressed with Maidana than I was on the first viewing. Very clear Floyd decision, as the early rounds weren't nearly as clear as I thought they could have been initially. I had it 8-4, and kept my scores the same but the Maidana rounds weren't nearly as impressive as they were the first time I viewed it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Havik said:


> I have the same 6-5-1 score as Bogo, the only difference is that I scored the second for Mayweather (by a hair) and had the sixth even. There were quite a few close rounds in this one, I think you can reasonable score this fight anywhere between 116-112 Mayweather and 115-113 Maidana on first viewing.


:deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The one thing that stood out to me was his focus.


I noticed this as soon as I saw him backstage walking towards the ring. It was in his eyes, but I'm a fan who wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt.

Hopefully, this was just a one time thing because of the abortion shit.

so you think a lack of focus and lateral movement was almost entirely responsible for his performance instead of a significant decline?

What bothered me was how inoffensive he was. Floyd's usually prevents guys from backing him onto the ropes by jabbing the sh1t out of them. There were very little head jabs coming from Floyd's way. It's not like Marcos is a GOOD counterpuncher + Floyd is an iron chinned hero. Jabbing would have been an easy way to 'be first' like Paulie said he needed to be.

*Prior to the fight* Floyd said he'll use a completely different gameplan for this, and that it won't go the distance. If he's fine with being in peril just to make casual fans happy, this might be a sign that he 'no longer gives a fuck', not in a good way either.

Floyd needs to go back to being the antagonizing disrespectful Floyd. The one that would troll the public and talk endless shit to his opponents. Robert, Saul, and Marcos didn't respect him the way Miguel, Ortiz, Shane, JUAN™, Ricky, Oscar, etc did.

anyways, my scores

10-9 < this is where I disagree with a lot of people. Nearly every card I seen gave R1 to Marcos
10-9
10-9

Rounds 4-6 is another place where I differ from everyone. I scored em all to Marcos, that cut really benefited him.
9-10
9-10
9-10

10-9
9-10
10-9

10-9
10-9
10-9



mrtony80 said:


> I agree with what you said regarding Floyd's demeanor, Bog. He looked overwhelmed at times, and completely unfocused. Complaining to the ref, rubbing his eye...I didn't like what I saw Saturday night. Mayweather looked off his game, and vulnerable, and although I thought he won 115-113, I wouldn't have been shocked if they'd given it to Maidana. I barely even saw any adjustments he's famous for. I think the only reason he kind of took over in second half of the fight is because Maidana slowed down, and I don't think he slowed down because of anything Mayweather was doing.


I also found this strange.

Floyd usually just digs down and gangsters his way through a fight when someone is being dirty. Marcos might have just outdirtied him.

Marcos slowed down because he never had elite stamina, and Floyd worked his body.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

quincy k said:


> lara only out landed williams in six of the twelve rounds and i would bet that mayweather outlanded maidana in eight of the twelve rounds when the rbr punch stats come out in the next 24 hours or so


These are the punchstats from the broadcast:










6-6 by my count.

While I'm at it:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I scored it 116-112 as well and would have no objection to a 115-113.The problem seems to stem from people thinking Maidana sticking his head in Floyd's face,fouling and throwing non-scoring blows equals winning rounds.


No, the problem man is that people are not looking at the body punches he was landing in every round. There are several rounds over there where Maidana lands body shots clearly, Floyd lands 1 little petty shot to the face and people gave the round for Floyd :conf


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> No, the problem man is that people are not looking at the body punches he was landing in every round. There are several rounds over there where Midana lands body shots clearly, Floyd lands little shot to the face and people gave the round for Floyd :conf


These are the Flomos scoring it 9-3.. 8-4

Best I see is 7-5 mayweather..

Draw would have been more appropriate

I had it 7-5 Maidana

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Havik said:


> These are the punchstats from the broadcast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, havik

i was wrong as floyd only outlanded marcus in six of the twelve rounds

but still, punch stats are very close to lara/williams. floyd outlanding by 9 as compared to 24 by lara with 178 power for erislandry and 178 power for floyd

connect percentage 26 to 54 and 19 to 42.


*Round **1**2**3**4**5**6**7**8**9**10**11**12**Williams**12/57**13/68**17/80**21/96**23/97**24/108**17/93**17/93**14/77**19/104**13/89**10/85**21%**19%**21%**22%**24%**22%**18%**18%**18%**18%**15%**12%* *Lara**22/47**17/39**20/47**13/44**21/50**23/48**26/50**15/38**14/27**19/48**18/48**16/44**47%**44%**43%**30%**42%**48%**52%**39%**52%**40%**38%**36%* 
*Jabs Landed / Thrown

Round 123456789101112Williams7/362/221/152/130/192/171/197/308/363/195/291/2619%9%7%15%0%12%5%23%22%16%17%4% Lara5/176/133/202/126/133/135/173/121/87/162/123/1429%46%15%17%46%23%29%25%12%44%17%21% 
Power Punches Landed / Thrown

Round 123456789101112Williams5/2111/4616/6519/8323/7822/9116/7410/636/4116/858/609/5924%24%25%23%29%24%22%16%15%19%13%15% Lara17/3011/2617/2711/3215/3720/3521/3312/2613/1912/3216/3613/3057%42%63%34%41%57%64%46%68%38%44%43% 
Final PunchStat Report
Punches Landed / Thrown

Total PunchesJabsPower PunchesWilliams200 / 104739 / 281161 / 76619%14%21% Lara224 / 53046 / 167178 / 36342%28%49% 
*


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Doc said:


> These are the Flomos scoring it 9-3.. 8-4
> 
> Best I see is 7-5 mayweather..
> 
> ...


It´s crazy, one guy here gave the first 3 rounds for Floyd, this is just unexplainable, really. 
I won´t get tired saying this, Chino lands a lot of body shots, Mayweather lands 1 petty shot that does nothing on Maidana, Maidana won the mothefucking round, period.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Floyd clearly won rounds 2, 3, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12. 7-5, Floyd


Clearly? 2,3 and 12? Think those are the most common rounds given to Maidana outside round 1. It's such an interesting fight as every round was competitive



Vysotsky said:


> Compared to Bogo's card 12 and 6 were Maidana rounds for me which made it 115-113 Maidana.
> 
> People are punishing Maidana for workrate which is ridiculous. If you land a near equal amount of total punches, land more power punches and land much harder, damaging, hurtful punches in the process of throwing twice as many that isn't an indictment. Floyd's "power punches" don't begin to compare to Maidana's and prizefighting is about doing damage. Additionally Mayweather's typically low workrate was further diminished in this fight *because of Maidana's effective aggression *forcing Floyd to hold his hands and attempt less counter punches due to Maidana's effective work *which dictated the action more frequently than the reverse*.
> 
> Quintana vs Williams I is an example of effective movement and counterpunching reducing a pressure fighter who typically throws 100 ppr to throwing 50 ppr because Quintana's boxing dictated the action. Floyd vs Guerrero was an example of that, Floyd vs Maidana was not. If you want point scoring fencing go watch amateur boxing from 10 years ago because what Maidana does also involves skill and in a H2H matchup inside the ropes Maidana's skill and intangibles were imposed on Floyd, dictated the action and inflicted more damage which is what prizefighting is about.


Then we have exactly the same card :good

I agree, although he missed with a lot, this shouldn't detract from the fact he was landing a lot of damaging shots as well during this, and thats the main point. His aggression was what was pushing Floyd to the ropes as well. In the second half Floyd came right back into it and Rds 7 and 9 were brilliant from him, but he left it just the little bit too late on my card and gave away the 12th which gave it to Maidana in my mind


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine if Marcos had not been forced to wear gloves he was completely unused to.

What a fight that would have been.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

mick557 said:


> 115 -113 either way or a draw is a fair scorecard anything wider either way is questionable.


:deal


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Clearly? 2,3 and 12? Think those are the most common rounds given to Maidana outside round 1. It's such an interesting fight as every round was competitive
> 
> Then we have exactly the same card :good
> 
> I agree, although he missed with a lot, this shouldn't detract from the fact he was landing a lot of damaging shots as well during this, and thats the main point. His aggression was what was pushing Floyd to the ropes as well. In the second half Floyd came right back into it and Rds 7 and 9 were brilliant from him, but he left it just the little bit too late on my card and gave away the 12th which gave it to Maidana in my mind


seriously? how on earth could anyone give maidana round 2, do me a favour.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> seriously? how on earth could anyone give maidana round 2, do me a favour.


Thats a common Maidana round, your scorecard isn't better than anyone else's, you're a Floyd fan, accept there is a variety of different opinions on how this is scored


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Thats a common Maidana round, your scorecard isn't better than anyone else's, you're a Floyd fan, accept there is a variety of different opinions on how this is scored


fuck off is round 2 a common maidana round
watch it again ffs.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> fuck off is round 2 a common maidana round
> watch it again ffs.


You're in denial then because look at people's scorecards, many are giving it Maidana, therefore it's common. You may not want to accept Maidana pushed Floyd but he did, and most if his success was in those first 6 rounds. It was a good, competitive, fun fight


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> You're in denial then because look at people's scorecards, many are giving it Maidana, therefore it's common. You may not want to accept Maidana pushed Floyd but he did, and most if his success was in those first 6 rounds. It was a good, competitive, fun fight


maidana did give floyd a great fight and won 4/5 rounds for his troubles but there is no way he won round 2


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> maidana did give floyd a great fight and won 4/5 rounds for his troubles but there is no way he won round 2


There is he pushed Floyd back and landed good shots. I'm not saying it's a clear Maidana round, im not saying most people scored it to him but to say there's no way he won or deny it is commonly scored to him is not true.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> maidana did give floyd a great fight and won 4/5 rounds for his troubles but there is no way he won round 2


Mayweather didn´t anything of notice in that round. If he did, point it out to me, and I can see it. Because you can´t win rounds, especially as you are making it sound, doing basically nothing....


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Had it the same except I gave Maidana the 6th, thought he won that clear.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

1,4,5,6,8 all clear maidana rounds. Also gave him round 3 on my scorecard, that makes it a draw. I think he gave away the championship rounds and that cost him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> These are the Flomos scoring it 9-3.. 8-4
> 
> Best I see is 7-5 mayweather..
> 
> ...


"these are the Flomos scoring 9-3 8-4"?

Read the post he quoted me from where I said 115-113 was fine.
Your butt just hurtin because Chino put up a good fight while Canelo got utterly schooled.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

gander tasco said:


> 1,4,5,6,8 all clear maidana rounds. Also gave him round 3 on my scorecard, that makes it a draw. I think he gave away the championship rounds and that cost him.


how are 4 6 and 8 clear maidana rounds? 
i think you can make a decent argument for him winning 6 n 8 and a tiny argument for the 4th but clear maidana rounds?
come on gander


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Agreed! Usually I like to decisively score and "lock in" my scorecard but for now I could see any of those scores. 2 of the rounds were very close and the fight hinged on those I feel.


I completely agree. I split the two rounds and ended up with a draw. If somebody wants to swing both rounds to one man or the other, then we have a narrow winner.

Scoring 9 rounds for either man is a joke. That's some Texas level judging and shouldn't be tolerated in Vegas.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Excellent stuff. I was holding my breath a little bit reading down through that. :lol: Not really.. But you know, I was curious to how you saw it.


<3

Yeah good, don't hold you breath reading my stuff, you might pass out :lol: I appreciate the anticipation though. Were you thoughts/score similar?



Kel said:


> You gave Mayweather the first 3rds???? Really
> 
> There's a case the 2rd was his but not 1 and 3


Yeah, 1 and 3 were fairly obvious in my opinion.



poorface said:


> So what you're saying is you thought Maidana won fewer rounds than Cotto did against Mayweather :hey


:lol: What??



PityTheFool said:


> I scored it 116-112 as well and would have no objection to a 115-113.The problem seems to stem from people thinking Maidana sticking his head in Floyd's face,fouling and throwing non-scoring blows equals winning rounds.Floyd wasn't as comfortable on the ropes as usual but once he got control of distance he was in charge.
> Fair play to Maidana for giving him a tough night but there really is no need for a rematch when Thurman presents a different challenge.


I was trying to score only what landed. Mayweather's the sharper puncher always, but I feel it wasn't counter-balancing the thudding body shots and overhand rights Chino was landing in at least half of the rounds. And while I have trouble incorporating the other criteria sometimes (defense, ring generalship, effective aggression) Maidana was certainly the man having his way in terms of how the fight was going, and that might have edged it for me in the rounds overall.



mrtony80 said:


> I agree with what you said regarding Floyd's demeanor, Bog. He looked overwhelmed at times, and completely unfocused. Complaining to the ref, rubbing his eye...I didn't like what I saw Saturday night. Mayweather looked off his game, and vulnerable, and although I thought he won 115-113, I wouldn't have been shocked if they'd given it to Maidana. I barely even saw any adjustments he's famous for. I think the only reason he kind of took over in second half of the fight is because Maidana slowed down, and I don't think he slowed down because of anything Mayweather was doing.


Word. I think Floyd's principle adjustment was throwing more leads and simply waking up a bit when on the ropes and in the center.



FloydPatterson said:


> I knew Bogo would see the 11th and 12th for Floyd, took me a second watch, but those were the 2 rounds I corrected on my original scorecard that gave the edge to Floyd


Yeah the 11th was hard but Floyd landed the harder punches and wasn't hit solid with too many flush shots in those last two rounds.



Hook! said:


> I don't think you can say his defensiveness became a liability
> you could say that if he took repeated flush shots
> being on the ropes lead to him losing rounds he didn't need to but I don't agree with that wording


To me it was what he was doing on the ropes, and how he was getting there. Maidana would feint, Floyd would nervously backpedal, and suddenly he was on the ropes. Then while he was there, he was doing some sort of RJJ-Calzaghe impression in the early rounds. He was too busy worrying about too many shots to get off his own cleaner shots until much later.

I personally think 8-4 is too wide a margin but I'd have to give it a second watch.



turbotime said:


> Damn, I wanted to do this with yah B. I'll rescore it later tonight.


:thumbsup



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I noticed this as soon as I saw him backstage walking towards the ring. It was in his eyes, but I'm a fan who wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Hopefully, this was just a one time thing because of the abortion shit.
> 
> ...


I first noticed it in the corner. His expression seemed distant. I don't know if it's the abortion thing, that was months ago. But then again it has been bubbling up recently and/or it could have affected his training. I just think he might not be happy fighting anymore. I think his plan was to back Maidana up (which is what I gather from "making the fans happy", I don't believe this man takes punches purposefully for entertainment) and it just didn't work out because he respected Maidana too much.

I think it was both. On one hand, I can't imagine Floyd reacting any differently to Maidana foot-wise. Cotto trapped him, Hatton trapped him, and Maidana was rushing forward over and over. But Floyd took way to look to get his offense started. Technically speaking, I'm with you that it was my biggest gripe with his performance. The lead rights and jabs kept Maidana momentarily at bay time and time again in the later rounds. Paulie was completely right about Floyd failing to be first. Waiting on Maidana was an issue. I was also surprised to see Maidana out-dirty Floyd. From the get-go Floyd didn't seem to want any of it. He started throwing his elbow in there and got one back.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo ;
The reference to Hatton is a good one because Chino fought the fight Hatton tried to.
I've rarely seen Floyd take so long to adjust and be so uncomfortable on the ropes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @Bogotazo ;
> The reference to Hatton is a good one because Chino fought the fight Hatton tried to.
> I've rarely seen Floyd take so long to adjust and be so uncomfortable on the ropes.


Yep. People call me a hater for pointing out the dangers of not being able to control the center. "But Floyd fights good on the inside Bogo, he likes the ropes Bogo".

Well it's a new day fuckers. One where he couldn't win rounds on the ropes, and scraped by.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/view.php?pg=williams-lara-compubox
> 
> well, paul threw his customary 1000 punches(to laras 530) and this fight was considered a robbery where three judges were suspended. the connect percentage difference was very close to that of floyd/marcus.
> 
> lara only out landed williams in six of the twelve rounds and i would bet that mayweather outlanded maidana in eight of the twelve rounds when the rbr punch stats come out in the next 24 hours or so


Quintana was using non stop lateral movement, circling, working angles, getting underneath and inside while constantly turning Paul not letting him get his feet set so his workrate dropped because he wasn't even facing Quintana half the time. Lara doesn't use as much and wasn't constantly turning him so Paul could follow him around throwing punches even if they were falling 8 inches short and clearly missing, not the case with Maidana. Also Lara was landing significant power punches bouncing massive counter overhand lefts off of Paul's face constantly and knocking his head all over the place, not the case with Floyd. Lara was imposing his game on Williams, dictating the fight and landing the more effective work, not the case for Floyd.



Vic said:


> No, the problem man is that people are not looking at the body punches he was landing in every round. There are several rounds over there where Maidana lands body shots clearly, Floyd lands 1 little petty shot to the face and people gave the round for Floyd :conf


This. Most of Floyd's "power punches" are little more than jabs his quick right hand leads for example. In general body punches need to be scored which not everybody does and Maidana landing a pounding body shot is more meaningful than most of Floyd's pawing "power shots".


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Quintana was using non stop lateral movement, circling, working angles, getting underneath and inside while constantly turning Paul not letting him get his feet set so his workrate dropped because he wasn't even facing Quintana half the time. Lara doesn't use as much and wasn't constantly turning him so Paul could follow him around throwing punches even if they were falling 8 inches short and clearly missing, not the case with Maidana. Also Lara was landing significant power punches bouncing massive counter overhand lefts off of Paul's face constantly and knocking his head all over the place, not the case with Floyd. Lara was imposing his game on Williams, dictating the fight and landing the more effective work, not the case for Floyd.
> 
> This. Most of Floyd's "power punches" are little more than jabs his quick right hand leads for example. In general body punches need to be scored which not everybody does and Maidana landing a pounding body shot is more meaningful than most of Floyd's pawing "power shots".


i agree that laras shots were more damaging than floyds.

but to what extent?

if laras loss was considered a robbery that got three judges suspended then one must take into consideration that since the punch stats were fairly close in both fights then the difference in power between floyd an lara must been considerable.

i didnt see that










after the mayweather/maidana fight they both physically looked the same in regards to punishment taken sans the cut caused by the headbutt.

i cant see any proof that marcus punches were any more harder than floyds and should be graded as such


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: What??


:nono We all remember Cotto winning or at least getting a draw back on ESB...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> :nono We all remember Cotto winning or at least getting a draw back on ESB...


If you say so :lol: People really underestimated Cotto going into that fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep. People call me a hater for pointing out the dangers of not being able to control the center. "But Floyd fights good on the inside Bogo, he likes the ropes Bogo".
> 
> Well it's a new day fuckers. One where he couldn't win rounds on the ropes, and scraped by.


"a new day fuckers"...nah not really, just another "boogeyman" to hang your hopes on. Floyd clearly won the fight, ate what Maidana dished out, and by the last 1/3 of the fight, he was beating him up. Squabble over the scraps if you like but at the end of the day, it was a clear win for Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> :nono We all remember Cotto winning or at least getting a draw back on ESB...


Lmao and i think he said Judah won the first 5 rounds as well


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Dedication said:


> I thought the fight was a draw watching it live. Upon second watch it was a clear Mayweather victory.
> 
> R1: Mayweather
> R2: Mayweather
> ...


I had Maidana winning live but on 2nd viewing..

R1: Mayweather
R2: Mayweather
R3: Mayweather
R4: Mayweather
R5: Mayweather
R6: Mayweather
R7: Mayweather
R8: Mayweather
R9: Mayweather
R10:Mayweather
R11:Mayweather
R12:Mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> "a new day fuckers"...nah not really, just another "boogeyman" to hang your hopes on. Floyd clearly won the fight, ate what Maidana dished out, and by the last 1/3 of the fight, he was beating him up. Squabble over the scraps if you like but at the end of the day, it was a clear win for Floyd.


I didn't score it that way. But I don't care if Floyd won or not, the point is he struggled with a guy less skilled than 10 of Floyd's best opponents because he couldn't control the center and didn't move well enough to avoid the ropes, where he wasn't winning the fight. My point is validated.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> I only watched it once so far & scored it 116-112 to Mayweather. I can not see how people are giving the 12th to Floyd at all


LOL.. This goes to show that a lot of rounds are close. I've seen people score rounds 1-6, 8 and 12 to Maidana.. That's 8 fucken rounds. Just depends on who is scoring.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I didn't score it that way. But I don't care if Floyd won or not, the point is he struggled with a guy less skilled than 10 of Floyd's best opponents because he couldn't control the center and didn't move well enough to avoid the ropes, where he wasn't winning the fight. My point is validated.


Validated after 17 years of dominating his opponents along the ropes, at 37 years old, good job


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I didn't score it that way. But I don't care if Floyd won or not, the point is he struggled with a guy less skilled than 10 of Floyd's best opponents because he couldn't control the center and didn't move well enough to avoid the ropes, where he wasn't winning the fight. My point is validated.


I saw your card the best you can have is mayweather 7-5 or a draw which agrees with what your saying.. Close fight and he struggled...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Good breakdown, im shocked by how many people are giving Floyd the 12th.


Me too.. And if Bogo would of gave Marcos the 12th it would be a Maidana victory on his card. Scoring is soo subjective. I felt the 12th was close...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Validated after 17 years of dominating his opponents along the ropes, at 37 years old, good job


The one time he fought someone he can't beat on the ropes (aside from Castillo), he struggles to control the center. That is exactly what happened. People always called it a choice, and yet here he had no choice and scraped by.

Good job on damage control patrol though.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Little Tyson said:


> I had it 114-114
> 
> Maidana 1-5,8
> Floyd - The rest


I gave Maidana 1,2,3,4,5,8,12... Floyd 6,7,9,10,11


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The one time he fought someone he can't beat on the ropes (aside from Castillo), he struggles to control the center. That is exactly what happened. People always called it a choice, and yet here he had no choice and scraped by.
> 
> Good job on damage control patrol though.


Lmao so Maidana is the only swarmer he's fought or rathe Floyd is 37 and can no longer move the way he used to.

Please whats more logical


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You're in denial then because look at people's scorecards, many are giving it Maidana, therefore it's common. You may not want to accept Maidana pushed Floyd but he did, and most if his success was in those first 6 rounds. It was a good, competitive, fun fight





Hook! said:


> fuck off is round 2 a common maidana round
> watch it again ffs.





Vic said:


> Mayweather didn´t anything of notice in that round. If he did,* point it out to me,* and I can see it. Because you can´t win rounds, especially as you are making it sound, doing basically nothing....


Round 2 is, without a doubt, a Mayweather round. Its impossible to say that Floyd was out pointed in round 2, and Maidana, is the one who landed nothing of significance in this round.

I'm going to call your bluff @*Vic* and I want @*JamieC *@Little Tyson @*Slugger3000 or even @Bogotazo* to point the round out to me on how he could have possibly scored it for Maidana, Bogo had it even. Other rounds, sure, round 2? Not a chance in hell.

:franklin 


> The first punch of importance is at 2:47 of R2, its a punch straight to the mid section of Maidana by Mayweather, clearly a scoring punch.
> Maidana swings, misses, gets clipped lightly at 2:34 of R2, Maidana Jabs, Jabs, both misses.
> Floyd Jabs, swings and misses with the left hook and sinks a right hand into Maidana's face and you hear the impact, the crowd erupts 2:25 to 2:20,
> Floyd Jabs, and follows with a hook. Clearly connects, scores. 2:16 R2
> ...


10 / 9 Mayweather round.

There is no way that is a Maidana Round.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> maidana: 1-5, 8, 11
> Floyd: 6,7,9,10,12


Round 11 to Maidana? See how subjective Scoring is ppl?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao so Maidana is the only swarmer he's fought or rathe Floyd is 37 and can no longer move the way he used to.
> 
> Please whats more logical


Yeah because Chavez, Augustus, Castillo, DLH, Cotto, and Hatton didn't repeatedly drive Floyd to the ropes. OK.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The one time he fought someone he can't beat on the ropes (aside from Castillo), he struggles to control the center. That is exactly what happened. People always called it a choice, and yet here he had no choice and scraped by.
> 
> Good job on damage control patrol though.


He did this the first half of the fight allowing Maidana to tire himself out, the second half of the fight he worked Maidana over...it's not "damage control" it's the fact of the matter. I'm confused as to why you are so mad?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@browsing, I will rewatch it later and post it here with more details...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

repost


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you @browsing
there is no way in hell round 2 isn't floyds round


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He did this the first half of the fight allowing Maidana to tire himself out, the second half of the fight he worked Maidana over...it's not "damage control" it's the fact of the matter. I'm confused as to why you are so mad?


He's not Mad.. He just scored the fight to Mayweather. His Analysis seemed very fair and honest to me.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah because Chavez, Augustus, Castillo, DLH, Cotto, and Hatton didn't repeatedly drive Floyd to the ropes. OK.


And Floyd beat them up along the ropes. Floyd likes to fight off the ropes, in contrast against Castillo in fight 2 Floyd avoided the ropes the entire fight, same with Guerrero


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Repost again


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

floyd likes to fight on the ropes but it didn't work too well for him this fight because maidana's fouling punches to the back and back of the head are still hurtful ones!
if you were to go through and count the legal punches landed on the ropes it would probably be about even but floyd shouldn't have went there anyway as in the centre of the ring he can control the fight instead of having a close one.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He did this the first half of the fight allowing Maidana to tire himself out, the second half of the fight he worked Maidana over...it's not "damage control" it's the fact of the matter. I'm confused as to why you are so mad?


He lost rounds and got hit. I've always said Floyd's lack of lateral movement was a liability for losing rounds, people always painted it as Floyd's choice to go to the ropes, whereas that clearly wasn't the case here. I'm sure he expected to go to the ropes and tried to tire Maidana out, but when that wasn't working, he struggled to maintain the center.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hook! said:


> thank you @*browsing*
> there is no way in hell round 2 isn't floyds round


Yeah, no problem.

I don't appreciate people who aren't being fair to the sport of boxing. I'm a Mayweather fan and Maidana was ofcourse going to be a tough fight for Mayweather, not cause Maidana is specifically a great fighter, but because in all honesty, Styles Make Fights, and Maidana's style of boxing is very weird while Mayweather's style of boxing is very specific and calculating. Its only natural for the awkwardness and durability of Maidana to lead to an interesting match up against Floyd who is shooting scoring shots and neutralizing his opponents strength and scoring tactics.

Essentially, Mayweather did exactly what he was supposed to do, stay out the landing range of that wild over hand right, it did exactly that and it just costed him in the way of eating rabbit punches.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

browsing said:


> Yeah, no problem.
> 
> I don't appreciate people who aren't being fair to the sport of boxing. I'm a Mayweather fan and Maidana was ofcourse going to be a tough fight for Mayweather, not cause Maidana is specifically a great fighter, but because in all honesty, Styles Make Fights, and Maidana's style of boxing is very weird while Mayweather's style of boxing is very specific and calculating. Its only natural for the awkwardness and durability of Maidana to lead to an interesting match up against Floyd who is shooting scoring shots and neutralizing his opponents strength and scoring tactics.
> 
> Essentially, Mayweather did exactly what he was supposed to do, stay out the landing range of that wild over hand right, it did exactly that and it just costed him in the way of eating rabbit punches.


i agree 100%
i said before the fight it would be harder than what people think.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if laras loss was considered a robbery that got three judges suspended* then one must take into consideration that since the punch stats were fairly close in both fights then the difference in power between floyd an lara must been considerable*.


You can use Compubox as a tool but boxing is more than just numbers. Its been a couple years since i watched that fight but i pointed out some of the differences along with the most important factor which is that fight being an example of a counter puncher imposing his game on his opponent and dictating the fight. This weekend was an example of the opposite with Maidana imposing his game and dictating the fight to the counter puncher.



quincy k said:


> i agree that laras shots were more damaging than floyds.
> 
> but to what extent?
> i didnt see that
> ...


Once again boxing is more than just numbers you can tell by the way the punches were thrown, the way they landed, the way they sounded, the way the opponent reacted to them along with the plethora of evidence we have throughout both mens careers which supports what we observed inside those ropes.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He lost rounds and got hit. I've always said Floyd's lack of lateral movement was a liability for losing rounds, people always painted it as Floyd's choice to go to the ropes, whereas that clearly wasn't the case here. I'm sure he expected to go to the ropes and tried to tire Maidana out, but when that wasn't working, he struggled to maintain the center.


he'll jab more in the rematch and boss from the centre in my opinion


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> he'll jab more in the rematch and boss from the centre in my opinion


If he comes forward doing that he'll have a much easier time controlling the center. I imagine that's what will happen, he'll get his offense started earlier as well.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> If he comes forward doing that he'll have a much easier time controlling the center. I imagine that's what will happen, he'll get his offense started earlier as well.


for sure 
he'll know exactly what to do
I think he dropped 4 rounds this time, I doubt he'll drop more than 2 in the rematch.
the left hook counter and spin to the side is there all night against Maidana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If he comes forward doing that he'll have a much easier time controlling the center. I imagine that's what will happen, *he'll get his offense started earlier as well.*


most importantly it seems this competitive match has reignited Floyd's hyper competitive spirit

He'll be thinking about Marcos all day and night the same way JUAN™ did with emmanuela for years

maybe Floyd even cried himself to sleep that night and had a nightmare before waking up to go run 10 miles at 4am

He prides himself on making things look super easy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> most importantly it seems this competitive match has reignited Floyd's hyper competitive spirit
> 
> He'll be thinking about Marcos all day and night the same way JUAN™ did with emmanuela for years
> 
> ...


Yeah the adversity will likely motivate him.

For what it's worth I had a nightmare my mother and grandmother were being racist in front of Floyd's crew while we were chilling with him at his mansion after my dad gave him a ride. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah the adversity will likely motivate him.
> 
> For what it's worth I had a nightmare my mother and grandmother were being racist in front of Floyd's crew while we were chilling with him at his mansion after my dad gave him a ride. *Don't ask me why.*


you have a lot of dreams about Floyd don't you. you could be in the closet in *two* different ways:hey

I don't think I've ever dreamed about a fighter


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Once again boxing is more than just numbers you can tell by the way the punches were thrown, the way they landed, the way they sounded, the way the opponent reacted to them along with the plethora of evidence we have throughout both mens careers which supports what we observed inside those ropes.


I've been watching you jabber jaw in this thread.
The only punches that hurt Mayweather from Maidana where the punches to the crotch and the coma inducing punches to the back of the head. Maidana is tough as a coffin nail without a doubt and Floyd was landing cleanly to his head all night, audibly, clean and visibly scoring punches. 
Prizefighting is not about damage, prizefighting is about pleasing the judges with your scoring tactics.

The only people who could be impressed with the majority of Maidana's work against the ropes are guys who see rabbit punches and score them as if they're legal. 
ProTip. Judges don't score rabbit punches.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you have a lot of dreams about Floyd don't you. you could be in the closet in *two* different ways:hey
> 
> I don't think I've ever dreamed about a fighter


:lol: My first one actually. We were talking boxing in the car.

One of my favorites was Cotto dressed like Dian Wei from Dynasty Warriors grabbing Zab Judah by the scruff of his neck about to execute him with a giant sword or axe.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I've been watching you jabber jaw in this thread.
> The only punches that hurt Mayweather from Maidana where the punches to the crotch and the coma inducing punches to the back of the head. Maidana is tough as a coffin nail without a doubt and Floyd was landing cleanly to his head all night, audibly, clean and visibly scoring punches.
> *Prizefighting is not about damage, prizefighting is about pleasing the judges with your scoring tactics*.
> 
> ...


lol Pleasing the judges with your tactics you make it sound like they're judging an artistic program in figure skating, this isn't figure skating and Floyd isn't Oksana Bayul. Boxing is about scoring and landing hurtful punches counts for more than pawing ones. Not like he landed clean punches to the head or consistantly blasted Mayweather to the body every single round or anything because you know those count too.

I enjoy watching figure skating (women or pairs) but this isn't figure skating. Forget rewatching the fight this should be more your taste. One of my favourite programs and it produced an Olympic Gold medal, unlike Floyd.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You can use Compubox as a tool but boxing is more than just numbers. Its been a couple years since i watched that fight but i pointed out some of the differences along with the most important factor which is that fight being an example of a counter puncher imposing his game on his opponent and dictating the fight. This weekend was an example of the opposite with Maidana imposing his game and dictating the fight to the counter puncher.
> 
> Once again boxing is more than just numbers you can tell by the way the punches were thrown, the way they landed, the way they sounded, the way the opponent reacted to them along with the plethora of evidence we have throughout both mens careers which supports what we observed inside those ropes.


i use compubox and fightmetrics as a major tool when capping a fight because like what just happened now(when i erroneously believed that mayweather outlanded maidana in eight rounds as opposed to six) it is objective and presumably performed by people with 20/10 eyesight, not intoxicated and proofed(reviewed in replay)

and a good way to tell how a fighter was affected in a fight(without headbuts) is how they appear after the fight; maidana and floyd physically looked exactly the same

agree with maidana winning the ring generalship as he held the center of the ring more often than floyd but, imo, not enough to warrant this fight being considered a robbery

everyone knew that floyd was going to win the close rounds just the same as canelo will against lara.

and well have the same people complaining about the decision(lara losing) when they already know it beforehand.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Right as @browsing and @Hook are so insecure about this I will rescore round 2

Floyd jabs and lands cuffing left hook within 30 seconds 
Followed by a couple of misses, jab falls short
Floyd pushes forward, lands good shot, followed by other missed blocked shots
Maidana responds solid right to the body, Floyd counters with left hook nicely
Floyd then misses with several pawing jabs
*First minute down, Floyd landed a couple of jabs and pawing shots, nothing really significant bar a nice left hook. Floyd takes the first minute but nothing convincing or significant*

Maidana rushes Floyd back lands a point scoring weak jab as he does, scrappy rights, probably not scoring/borderline back of head but nice short left as he comes into the clinch
Maidana slipping jabs nicely, forcing Floyd onto ropes
Maidana jabs nicely, lands a significant barrage of good hooks to the body. The first significant punches either has really landed bar a nice left hook by Floyd
Big overhand right in this exchange
Good lead right by Floyd, Maidana responds with solid right to the body straight away to even things up
Maidana lands two rights upstairs and few nice hooks downstairs, Floyd throws nice uppercut to the body, doesnt follow it up even though he looks likehe was about to, just paws out a range finder. They clinch and are split
*Second minute down, lots of significant punches landed by Maidana, he also pushed Floyd back at will and controlled where the action was, nice work by Floyd not followed up, a couple of nice single shots but Maidana's minute convincingly, takes "the lead" in this round for me*

Two nice jabs to the body by Floyd in centre ring, followed by two missing jabs and cuffing right
Maidana bull rushes him back to ropes, lands nice left uppercut/hook to the body they clinch
Maidana chases him to other side of ring, lands nice right hook to the body, Floyd elbows in face, warned by ref
Maidana charges in again lands right to the body misses with two/three follow up shots they clinch
Floyd leaps out with long left hook/jab
*Third minute down, cagey, harder shots landed by Maidana, not much landed clean by either man, edged this to Marcos*

*Round given to Maidana based on last two minutes where he was pushing Floyd back to the ropes and landed hard hooks to the body and occasionally nice rights upstairs. Floyd started well and kept Maidana off with nice use of the left but could not sustain into last two minutes, one or two classy rights but nothing followed up, couple of nice left hooks but again in isolation. Over the three minutes better shots and control of action came from Maidana in the most part*

There we go, now I had money on Floyd, I was worried watching this but I cant deny what I felt, and that was that Maidana was landing the better shots and controlling the action in the majority of the early rounds. I can happily accept some of these going to Mayweather, but to give them to Mayweather clearly or to suggest there's no way Maidana gets them is arrogant and just untrue. It was competitive throughout with both boxers looking to do different things, with the action ebbing and flowing between both


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:


115-113 Maidana :lol:

Gave Floyd the second, no way he won the first. None. It was one of the clearest Maidana rounds and one of the clearest rounds I've ever seen Floyd lose. Ever.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> lol Pleasing the judges with your tactics you make it sound like they're judging an artistic program in figure skating, this isn't figure skating and Floyd isn't Oksana Bayul. Boxing is about scoring and landing hurtful punches counts for more than pawing ones. Not like he landed clean punches to the head or consistantly blasted Mayweather to the body every single round or anything because you know those count too.
> 
> I enjoy watching figure skating (women or pairs) but this isn't figure skating. Forget rewatching the fight this should be more your taste. One of my favourite programs and it produced an Olympic Gold medal, unlike Floyd.


Get this straight dumbass .



> *Prizefighting is not about damage, prizefighting is about pleasing the judges with your scoring tactics.*


Gold medals don't mean shit in Pro Boxing, ask your boy Lomachenko 



Spoiler














all about that (if him and his fans have learned that lesson yet).



Spoiler















El Chino didn't do one thing consistantly the other night, and that this was score, that is why he got out pointed despite throwing punches in bunches. Mayweather shot him with shots all night despite Maidana's awkward moving and great durability. I take nothing from Maidana and I've always thought these two fighters would make an interesting match up because of their styles, but it was Maidana's style to hurt or injure, stun or freeze up Mayweather with his punches, all of which, he failed to do (legally).

Prizefighting isn't about damage, (as Maidana can tell you because he's dealt his share of damage and still ended up getting out pointed by Khan), its about pleasing the judges with his scoring tactics. Mayweather easily scores and that's why he wins over and over. It's not hard to find his scoring punches, its harder to find guys scoring against Mayweather, and Maidana's scoring tactics didn't get the job done.

He never hurt Money with an over hand right, he didn't get the best of him against the ropes and he didn't tax Mayweather done the stretch.

Maybe when you and the rest of the viewers understand the scoring points wins fights you'll understand boxing, as a science, better.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i use compubox and fightmetrics as a major tool when capping a fight because like what just happened now(when i erroneously believed that mayweather outlanded maidana in eight rounds as opposed to six) it is objective and presumably performed by people with 20/10 eyesight, not intoxicated and proofed(reviewed in replay)
> 
> *and a good way to tell how a fighter was affected in a fight(without headbuts) is how they appear after the fight; maidana and floyd physically looked exactly the same*
> 
> ...


That's not true at all some guys mark, bruise, cut easier than others. So because both guys faces looked unmarked that leads you to conclude that all of Mayweather's power punches were just as hurtful as Maidana's? Well that's beyond stupid.

1hr 4min 29 sec - Jirov's face looks fine after taking 400 power punches from Toney






I guess Malignaggi punches harder and inflicted more damage to Senchenko than Toney did to Vasya...


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JamieC said:


> ....


You need minute markers to punctuate your seriousness in scoring so people can keep track of how you're doing it.
You say


> *First minute down, Floyd landed a couple of jabs and pawing shots, nothing really significant bar a nice left hook. Floyd takes the first minute but nothing convincing or significant*


but I clearly point out that crowd reacts to Floyds activity, and the activity is clearly visible at 2:25 to 2:16, you don't have to search to see the hits.
I would do the .gifs myself, but I don't have Photoshop on my computer. 
The last two minutes didn't see Maidana doing anything as you describe it


> _With 1:25 left to go in the round you can say Maidana has finally scored some points but is clearly behind Mayweather on the scorecards, IF HE SOMEHOW wins this round, he has got 1:25 to do it._
> 
> _1:24, the very next ring second, see's Maidana eating a Money right to the face and a left hook combo. __So obvious, even the Showtime Announcers chime right in. Maidana swings over top, and we're at the ropes again for some nasty stuff. 1:18 R2_
> 
> ...


The last minute doesn't have Maidana doing anything that you're saying he does. Put up your minute markers so I can check my eyes again.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Clearly? 2,3 and 12? Think those are the most common rounds given to Maidana outside round 1. It's such an interesting fight as every round was competitive
> 
> Then we have exactly the same card :good
> 
> I agree, although he missed with a lot, this shouldn't detract from the fact he was landing a lot of damaging shots as well during this, and thats the main point. His aggression was what was pushing Floyd to the ropes as well. In the second half Floyd came right back into it and Rds 7 and 9 were brilliant from him, but he left it just the little bit too late on my card and gave away the 12th which gave it to Maidana in my mind


I watched those rounds over and over again, especially round 3, and Floyd did the cleaner and better work in those rounds and was in more control in those rounds and did enough to outpointed Maidana in those rounds. Maidana had his moments in spurts and mauled Floyd on the inside and landed a few body shots in those rounds, but Floyd was in more control in those rounds. Close competitive fights, and there were a lot close rounds, but what i dislike is when people had Maidana winning four of the first five rounds. There's no way Maidana won four out of the first five rounds. I agree that he edged Floyd and won more rounds out of the first five rounds, but it was an 3 rounds to 2 edge. Some guys even thought Maidana swept the first five rounds. A lot of ridiculous scoring going on around here and other boxing forums.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> That's not true at all some guys mark, bruise, cut easier than others. So because both guys faces looked unmarked that leads you to conclude that all of Mayweather's power punches were just as hurtful as Maidana's? Well that's beyond stupid.
> 
> 1hr 4min 29 sec - Jirov's face looks fine after taking 400 power punches from Toney
> 
> ...


agree, some guys dont cut or bruise easily(mosley) while others(gatti) are more susceptible

still, you are coming here with a subjective opinion(maidana shots were harder and more damaging than floyds) and i am simply trying to provide you with objective opinion(maidana and mayweather physically looked the same after the fight).


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

browsing said:


> You need minute markers to punctuate your seriousness in scoring so people can keep track of how you're doing it.


Im just jotting notes down to keep track of the action in my own head



> You say
> 
> but I clearly point out that crowd reacts to Floyds activity, and the activity is clearly visible at 2:25 to 2:16, you don't have to search to see the hits.
> I would do the .gifs myself, but I don't have Photoshop on my computer.


It was nothing significant bar a couple of nice jabs and a nice left hook, he hardly dominated the action, it was cagey, he landed a couple of shots. The crowd reacting to activity isnt a scoring criterion.



> The last two minutes didn't see Maidana doing anything as you describe it
> 
> The last minute doesn't have Maidana doing anything that you're saying he does. Put up your minute markers so I can check my eyes again.


Yes they are, he lands many good hooks to the body I have listed, in fact I've listed it chronologically as I saw it. Some nice work by Floyd in isolation, Maidana was pushing him back the entire time and landing significant, solid bodyshots and a few nice rights upstairs. This is clear to see, I'm not putting minute markers down because I dont need to, and even if I did you'd just deny what you're seeing anyway so whats the point? I played your game and made my point, it _can_ be scored to Maidana without needing to look for it, not saying it has to be, but to suggest its a clear Floyd round off a few shots here and there just isnt true.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> I watched those rounds over and over again, especially round 3, and Floyd did the cleaner and better work in those rounds and was in more control in those rounds and did enough to outpointed Maidana in those rounds. Maidana had his moments in spurts and mauled Floyd on the inside and landed a few body shots in those rounds, but Floyd was in more control in those rounds. Close competitive fights, and there were a lot close rounds, but what i dislike is when people had Maidana winning four of the first five rounds. There's no way Maidana won four out of the first five rounds. I agree that he edged Floyd and won more rounds out of the first five rounds, but it was an 3 rounds to 2 edge. Some guys even thought Maidana swept the first five rounds. A lot of ridiculous scoring going on around here and other boxing forums.


 Fair enough (my analysis for how i saw round 2 is above), I dont think its impossible to have Maidana winning 4 out of 5, i did as I was scoring round by round. 2 and 3 were competitive but i edged them to Maidana, 4 was Floyds and i think 5 was Maidanas, so although I had it 4-1 to Maidana, if Id gone the other way on round 3 its 3-2 or I could have Floyd ahead if i'd also edged him 2, but as it happened I gave him neither and it looks like a domination when it wasnt, you know what im saying?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Maidana 10-9
Mayweather 10-9
Maidana 10-9
Maidana 10-9
Maidana 10-9
Mayweather 10-9

Mayweather 10-9
Mayweather 10-9
Maywewather 10-9
Mayweather 10-9
Mayweather 10-9
Mayweather 10-9

8-4 Mayweather. Can make a case for 7-5 Mayweather but I found the 8 a close round but he won it IMO


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Im just jotting notes down to keep track of the action in my own head
> 
> It was nothing significant bar a couple of nice jabs and a nice left hook, he hardly dominated the action, it was cagey, he landed a couple of shots. The crowd reacting to activity isnt a scoring criterion.
> 
> Yes they are, he lands many good hooks to the body I have listed, in fact I've listed it chronologically as I saw it. Some nice work by Floyd in isolation, Maidana was pushing him back the entire time and landing significant, solid bodyshots and a few nice rights upstairs. This is clear to see, I'm not putting minute markers down because I dont need to, and even if I did you'd just deny what you're seeing anyway so whats the point? I played your game and made my point, it _can_ be scored to Maidana without needing to look for it, not saying it has to be, but to suggest its a clear Floyd round off a few shots here and there just isnt true.


Nope. 
I won't argue with you, I just want your minute markers. That's all.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Pretty much the same as me. Good shit from Bogo.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Maidana 10-9
> Mayweather 10-9
> Maidana 10-9
> Maidana 10-9
> ...


SWEEP!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fair enough (my analysis for how i saw round 2 is above), I dont think its impossible to have Maidana winning 4 out of 5, i did as I was scoring round by round. 2 and 3 were competitive but i edged them to Maidana, 4 was Floyds and i think 5 was Maidanas, so although I had it 4-1 to Maidana, if Id gone the other way on round 3 its 3-2 or I could have Floyd ahead if i'd also edged him 2, but as it happened I gave him neither and it looks like a domination when it wasnt, you know what im saying?


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. It's funny how you gave Floyd round 4, I thought that was a clear round for Maidana. But, rounds 2 and 3, were Floyd's rounds and i'd argue with anyone about that.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Maidana 10-9
> Mayweather 10-9
> Maidana 10-9
> Maidana 10-9
> ...


Yeah, i had trouble scoring the 8th round too and even though i thought Floyd won it, but i still gave it to Maidana.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. It's funny how you gave Floyd round 4, I thought that was a clear round for Maidana. But, rounds 2 and 3, were Floyd's rounds and i'd argue with anyone about that.


Ye no worries :cheers In 4 that was the first round where Floyd slowed Maidana and his punch output down and landed shots of his own that were significant and followed up iirc (if you see compubox i think 4 is where theres a drop in shots landed by Maidana), for 2 and 3, well see my post above,it was similar in 3 aswell. Floyd doing nice work but not sustaining and being bullied back for too long in the round and often pulling punches when being pushed back, but we can agree to disagree. It was a fun fight, nice to see Floyd adjust and i think he did best when he fought fire with fire in 7 and 9, thats when the difference in class showed with respect to Maidana, Floyd picked shots well and outthought him in the middle, when he got pushed back he often let himself be overwhelmed


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> SWEEP!


:deal arty Ain't no party like a #moneyteam Party! (I was scared after 6 though not gonna lie)



Carpe Diem said:


> Yeah, i had trouble scoring the 8th round too and even though i thought Floyd won it, but i still gave it to Maidana.


He was hurting Maidana to the body really good the last minute and a half.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> El Chino didn't do one thing consistantly the other night


Except impose his game, control the action and force Mayweather to fight his fight the vast majority of the time and rounds.



browsing said:


> Prizefighting isn't about damage, (as Maidana can tell you because he's dealt his share of damage and still ended up getting out pointed by Khan), its about pleasing the judges with his scoring tactics. Mayweather easily scores and that's why he wins over and over. It's not hard to find his scoring punches, its harder to find guys scoring against Mayweather, and Maidana's scoring tactics didn't get the job done.


Boxing is scored round by round and Maidana went entire stretches of the Khan fight, entire rounds, without doing shit. You trying to compare that to the Mayweather fight demonstrates the futility of your b.s. Yes Mayweather throws punches to land "points" while Maidana lands power punches unfortunately this isn't the former amateur scoring system.



browsing said:


> Maybe when you and the rest of the viewers understand the scoring points wins fights you'll understand boxing, as a science, better.


Maybe when you learn that rounds are scored based on a multitude of varying criteria and learn to observe, weigh and judge all of the factors you'll understand how to judge. This isn't a point scoring system but most importantly im not trying to change your mind you can think whatever dumb shit you want.

My understanding of the science of boxing can always be improved and i constantly strive to but im very content in the knowledge that my understanding of boxing is eons beyond that of flomos and casual fans. Even more than many serious boxing fans and they exist in that order btw with flomos being bottom feeders. Wisdom is knowing what you know and knowing what you don't and i'm cognizant of both.

P.S. I fucked your dog when you weren't looking. That's my seed on her breathe when she licks your face.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Maidana 10-9
> Mayweather 10-9
> Maidana 10-9
> Maidana 10-9
> ...


similar scorecard to me


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :deal arty Ain't no party like a #moneyteam Party! (I was scared after 6 though not gonna lie)
> 
> He was hurting Maidana to the body really good the last minute and a half.


Yo, your not the only one, my heart was beating so fast I thought I might have a murmur


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> similar scorecard to me


:deal



FloydPatterson said:


> Yo, your not the only one, my heart was beating so fast I thought I might have a murmur


Then they read that fucking draw scorecard :err I had a few K on Mayweather so I would've cried.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@browsing

round 2

What both did.

Floyd - no one is counting jabs to the body, I certainly don´t count jabs to the body or even to the head unless they are really good and have some decent pop in it. Not the case here...
Floyd lands a right hand at 2:22 that would bother my grandma tbh, but not Maidana, nor a professional fighter, irrelevant punch. He throws some slaps with his left that obviously doesn´t count as well. At 2:11 he lands a left hand that you can count, nothing major though, still better than nothing.....
He lands q good righ and 1 good left later...2 good body shots at 1:18
In the last seconds he throws a right hand that doesn´t conecct

Maidana - First of all, Maidana´s left hooks to the body at 1:37 are the *heaviest and cleanest shots in the round* and I have no doubt about it. He lands at least 3 good ones, one of them is great! In that exchange Maidana also lands 1 good right hand to the head, it´s not great but it´s very good.
1:20- good right by Maidana. 1:16, two good body shots by Maidana. 
He also lands a few right hands to the body, the cleanest one at 2:00, it´s nothing big though, I´m not counting it as something decisive, it isn´t.

10-9 Maidana. It was close, but he took it because his body shots, especialy that left hook, were the best things in the round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic you can't just ignore jabs to the body. They're scoring punches. The harder and cleaner they land, the better, but you can't categorically ignore them.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Vic you can't just ignore jabs to the body. They're scoring punches. The harder and cleaner they land, the better, but you can't categorically ignore them.


If _nothing else happens_, then well, yeah, I score them then.... But more important than other punches that were landed in the round, check the left hooks Maidana lands there....


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Vic you can't just ignore jabs to the body. They're scoring punches. The harder and cleaner they land, the better, but you can't categorically ignore them.


:rofl come on vic man!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> :rofl come on vic man!!! hahahahaha


Yeah, let´s make Boxing a body jab contest now. More important than heavy left hooks to the body. 
I fully understand what Bogo is saying....if _*nothing else happens*_ in a round, okay, body jabs are counting.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> If _nothing else happens_, then well, yeah, I score them then.... But more important than other punches that were landed in the round, check the left hooks Maidana lands there....


I gave the 3rd to Maidana but you have to count all punches landed. Even if they only add a little bit to a fighter's gathered points in that round, they matter.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Yeah, let´s make Boxing a body jab contest now. More important than heavy left hooks to the body.
> I fully understand what Bogo is saying....if nothing else happens in a round, okay, body jabs are counting.


you can't be serious
they are just as valid as any punch 
obviously not as important as a crunching left hook or whatever but still very valid :rofl
I do like you as a poster but you can't be serious here man


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I gave the 3rd to Maidana but you have to count all punches landed. Even if they only add a little bit to a fighter's gathered points in that round, they matter.


Some punches have more importance than others, that´s how I learned to score. Jabs are the lowest in the table of importance, unless they have some power in them.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> you can't be serious
> they are just as valid as any punch
> obviously not as important as a crunching left hook or whatever but still very valid :rofl
> I do like you as a poster but you can't be serious here man


Of course not. If you land 4 jabs to my body and I land one big right hand to your head, I win the round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is how you have to score a round. Every drop counts, even small ones. Whoever is up by the end has won the round.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Of course not. If you land 4 jabs to my body and I land one big right hand to your head, I win the round.


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Of course not. If you land 4 jabs to my body and I land one big right hand to your head, I win the round.


What if it was a cuffing right that was only half-flush? Then it's not so easy. You can't only count power-punches. Jabs count.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> obviously not as important as a crunching left hook or whatever but still very valid :rofl
> I do like you as a poster but you can't be serious here man


Hook, listen....if you and me are fighting....I miss litereally everything, and you land 3 jabs to my body, okay you won the round. Now, if I land one left hook to your body, and it has clear a good pop in it, the round is mine!!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Hook, listen....if you and me are fighting....I miss litereally everything, and you land 3 jabs to my body, okay you won the round. Now, if I land one left hook to your body, and it has clear a good pop in it, the round is mine!!


you'd still probably be a better judge than CJ Ross! :good


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Dedication said:


> I thought the fight was a draw watching it live. Upon second watch it was a clear Mayweather victory.
> 
> R1: Mayweather
> R2: Mayweather
> ...


Bodyform for yooouuuu....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What if it was a cuffing right that was only half-flush? Then it's not so easy. You can't only count power-punches. Jabs count.


How do you score Broner vs Paulie, Bogo ? I scored it 9-3 Broner, I don´t care how many times Paulie touched Broner....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Some punches have more importance than others, that´s how I learned to score. Jabs are the lowest in the table of importance, unless they have some power in them.


Less importance doesn't mean you can ignore them. They're also a part of ring generalship for a fighter maintaining distance, which is one of the criteria.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i am simply trying to provide you with objective opinion(maidana and mayweather physically looked the same after the fight)


That is not objective opinion, that is you trying to present facial damage as a form of evidence and my Jirov/Senchenko analogy was my refutation of its validity as evidence...which you agreed with here..



quincy k said:


> agree, some guys dont cut or bruise easily(mosley) while others(gatti) are more susceptible


So you rejected your own evidence












quincy k said:


> still, you are coming here with a subjective opinion(maidana shots were harder and more damaging than floyds)


Correct it is my opinion and somewhat subjective in nature but it's based on evidence through observation which i outlined here..



Vysotsky said:


> Once again boxing is more than just numbers *you can tell by the way the punches were thrown, the way they landed, the way they sounded, the way the opponent reacted to them along with the plethora of evidence we have throughout both mens careers which supports what we observed inside those ropes*.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> How do you score Broner vs Paulie, Bogo ? I scored it 9-3 Broner, I don´t care how many times Paulie touched Broner....


I scored it 8-4 Broner. But you can't just "not care". If so, you're going against the rules. The fight will not always go to the harder puncher.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I scored it 8-4 Broner. But you can't just "not care". If so, you're going against the rules. The fight will not always go to the harder puncher.


Maybe I was being harsh when I said "I don´t care", no worries. It depends. 
To me Broner vs Paulie is the perfect example. Broner was landing a few punches, Paulie was landing plenty of "touches". The punch always will have a much bigger weight in the scorecard. 
In here, that´s what happened. Maidana punched Floyd´s body with good left hooks and those were the best punches in the round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Maybe I was being harsh when I said "I don´t care", no worries. It depends.
> To me Broner vs Paulie is the perfect example. Broner was landing a few punches, Paulie was landing plenty of "touches". The punch always will have a much bigger weight in the scorecard.
> In here, that´s what happened. Maidana punched Floyd´s body with good left hooks and those were the best punches in the round.


That's not a bad example for that one round. I'm just saying in a close round, a few jabs in the body could give one fighter an edge, so they have to count and can't be outright ignored.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol: thanks for your input @Vic


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> That's not a bad example for that one round. I'm just saying in a close round, a few jabs in the body could give one fighter an edge, so they have to count and can't be outright ignored.


Fair enough. I would say in a round were literally nothing relevant happens, the jabs will decide :good


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Vic you can't just ignore jabs to the body. They're scoring punches. The harder and cleaner they land, the better, but you can't categorically ignore them.


Agreed although many folks who score it for Floyd especially wide apparently have no issue entirely ignoring the hundred plus power punches Maidana lands to Mayweather's body.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> :lol: thanks for your input @Vic


Punches, not touches, bro.....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Agreed although many folks who score it for Floyd especially wide apparently have no issue entirely ignoring the hundred plus power punches Maidana lands to Mayweather's body.
> 
> Agreed but based on your scorecard i know you aren't telling me that is what Floyd did the majority of the time for the majority of the rounds because he didn't.


No I agree with what you're saying, people do seem to be ignoring the fact Maidana did land flush, especially to the body, making it out like Maidana didn't land. The more accurate fighter doesn't always win. I was just taking issue with the fact Vic said he categorically ignored jabs to the body as if the fighter had landed nothing. Floyd's ring generalship was a bit poor in this fight I thought.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No I agree with what you're saying, people do seem to be ignoring the fact Maidana did land flush, especially to the body, making it out like Maidana didn't land. The more accurate fighter doesn't always win. I was just taking issue with the fact Vic said he categorically ignored jabs to the body as if the fighter had landed nothing. Floyd's ring generalship was a bit poor in this fight I thought.


Ya many people are acting like this was a fairly routine Floyd fight where he controlled the ring generalship, pace, dictated the distance and constantly decided when and where there would be an engagement, or not. This fight was the polar opposite with Maidana controlling all of that the vast majority of the time which is an extremely significant aspect of the fight and scoring rounds.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Punches, not touches, bro.....


Don't worry man, one day you'll back a winning fighter.

Or one day, you can be Moneyteam too.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> No I agree with what you're saying, people do seem to be ignoring the fact Maidana did land flush, especially to the body, making it out like Maidana didn't land. The more accurate fighter doesn't always win. I was just taking issue with the fact Vic said he categorically ignored jabs to the body as if the fighter had landed nothing. Floyd's ring generalship was a bit poor in this fight I thought.


It was a bit exageratted from me to say they had zero importance or something (don´t remember exactly the word I used)....Bradley won a few rounds against MArquez basically because of the jabs he connected as far as I remember. 
I rarely see a guy winning because of it though, 1 power punch is better than a few regular jabs (unless the jab is powerful like I said before).... It didn´t happen that in the round 2 though, Maidana landed more than one single punch.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Ya many people are acting like this was a fairly routine Floyd fight where he controlled the ring generalship, pace, dictated the distance and constantly decided when and where there would be an engagement, or not. This fight was the polar opposite *with Maidana controlling all of that the vast majority of the time *which is an _extremely significant aspect of the fight and scoring rounds_.


:lol:

No wonder you don't know how to score a fight.

Money had a tough fight, sure thing, its El Chino, but Mayweather also clearly won. You're mad that people are hyping the fact that Chino did good about Money despite his lost? Or your down on the fact that Money still won even though he struggled? Which one is it?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Don't worry man, one day you'll back a winning fighter.
> 
> Or one day, you can be Moneyteam too.


I was about to jump on the moneyteam, but the Maidana Team is getting a rematch.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> I was about to jump on the moneyteam, but the Maidana Team is getting a rematch.


I don't want to see this fight again personally, I want to see Money's style up against someone else before Money's age really does start to set in.

A rematch against Chino is a waste of remaining fight for Money.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> I don't want to see this fight again personally, I want to see Money's style up against someone else before Money's age really does start to set in.
> 
> A rematch against Chino is a waste of remaining fight for Money.


People want to see it, it will be better than Khan, especially for the occasional fan.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> It was a bit exageratted from me to say they had zero importance or something (don´t remember exactly the word I used)....Bradley won a few rounds against MArquez basically because of the jabs he connected as far as I remember.
> I rarely see a guy winning because of it though, 1 power punch is better than a few regular jabs (unless the jab is powerful like I said before).... It didn´t happen that in the round 2 though, Maidana landed more than one single punch.


That's fair.



Vysotsky said:


> Ya many people are acting like this was a fairly routine Floyd fight where he controlled the ring generalship, pace, dictated the distance and constantly decided when and where there would be an engagement, or not. This fight was the polar opposite with Maidana controlling all of that the vast majority of the time which is an extremely significant aspect of the fight and scoring rounds.


Maidana was the boss frequently in that fight.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> People want to see it, it will be better than Khan, especially for the occasional fan.


I dont. Its khans turn but he fuck off with this ramadan shit. Its sept or never


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> People want to see it, it will be better than Khan, especially for the occasional fan.


We'll see if people want to see it or not in the next few weeks after the hype cools down.

I suspect they wont, cause no one is crying robbery here and its not like Floyd was ever in any serious danger.
People just aren't used to seeing Floyd in a nasty fight and so when they see him in one they think "Oh man Floyd really getting worked." 
Thats because the casual boxing fan is usually stupid when it comes to how fights are scored and they just want to see chaos. 
Unforunately, for those fans, Floyd is the Boxing-Fu Dragon, the GrandBoxing-Fu Master and so he'll find a way to beat the guy despite how messy it might look.

Same fans yapping for Chino's favor in against Floyd would have done the same thing with Hatton hadn't Hatton gotten knocked out by Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> We'll see if people want to see it or not in the next few weeks after the hype cools down.
> 
> I suspect they wont, cause no one is crying robbery here and its not like Floyd was ever in any serious danger.
> People just aren't used to seeing Floyd in a nasty fight and so when they see him in one they think "Oh man Floyd really getting worked."
> ...


Becasue you feel Floyd won the fight. I don´t, so that´s why I want to see it again.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> No wonder you don't know how to score a fight.
> 
> Money had a tough fight, sure thing, its El Chino, but Mayweather also clearly won. You're mad that people are hyping the fact that Chino did good about Money despite his lost? Or your down on the fact that Money still won even though he struggled? Which one is it?


lol Even Mayweather knows this hence his attempt to spin it with his "i wanted to give the fans an exciting fight" bullshit post fight. When you can't even admit to something Floyd realizes you know you're a irredeemable Flomo that has lost all objectivity. Maidana forced the fight and dictated when and where they engaged the majority of the time in the majority of the rounds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> I dont. Its khans turn but he fuck off with this ramadan shit. Its sept or never


Crawled out of the lounge JUST for this chance to insult Khan's religious practices eh?


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Crawled out of the lounge JUST for this chance to insult Khan's religious practices eh?


No not at all. But it is sept or never.

Dont try tom on me....you sucks at it sir


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Becasue you feel Floyd won the fight. I don´t, so that´s why I want to see it again.


Wrong, I don't feel Money won, I know he won and he did win according to the judges.



Vysotsky said:


> lol Even Mayweather knows this hence his attempt to spin it with his "i wanted to give the fans an exciting fight" bullshit post fight. When you can't even admit to something Floyd realizes you know you're a irredeemable Flomo that has lost all objectivity. Maidana forced the fight and dictated when and where they engaged the majority of the time in the majority of the rounds.


Wrong. Floyd said before the fight that he was going to stand and battle. He did just that and won the fight on points.

Thats how fights are won incase you didn't know, by points, and obviously Maidana didn't control the engagements if he failed to score enough points to win.

You're a Lomachenko fan though so I know you have trouble understanding how points work.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> That is not objective opinion, that is you trying to present facial damage as a form of evidence and my Jirov/Senchenko analogy was my refutation of its validity as evidence...which you agreed with here..
> 
> So you rejected your own evidence
> 
> ...


so your jirov/senchenko analogy is concrete irrefutable proof that all fighters do not bruise after a fight?










joppy after 419 bernard punches

youre kind of a goofball to think that madaiana punches were harder than floyds with the only proof you providing is

*you can tell by the way the punches were thrown, the way they landed, the way they sounded, the way the opponent reacted to them along with the plethora of evidence we have throughout both mens careers which supports what we observed inside those ropes.
*
so you can tell, huh?

oh.

okay.










please explain how, since maidanas punches were more damaging than floyds as you proclaim, did mayweathers punch stats increase as the fight went on and maidanas decreased?

maidana averaged 20 punches landed in the first six rounds to only 16 in the last six

mayweather averaged 16 punches landed in the first six rounds and 22 in the last six

most logical and objective people might think just the opposite, you know, that floyds punches had more of an effect than maidanas punches as evidenced by objective facts(punch stats increasing as opposed to decreasing) as opposed to your subjective "the way they landed, the way they sounded" facts


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Ya many people are acting like this was a fairly routine Floyd fight where he controlled the ring generalship, pace, dictated the distance and constantly decided when and where there would be an engagement, or not. This fight was the polar opposite with Maidana controlling all of that the vast majority of the time which is an extremely significant aspect of the fight and scoring rounds.


the only people acting like this was a fairly routine fight for floyd are people that are saying that maidana won or was robbed, such as yourself

and these are the same guys that are crying in their beer when they shouldve known that floyd was going to win all the close rounds and that to beat mayweather you would need to conclusively do so...which marcus was in no way , shape or form close to doing

if you gamble on boxing, which you clearly dont if you believed that maidana was going to get the decision in close fight, then you deserve to lose your money.

is lara going to statistically beat canelo?

prior fight statistics suggests yes.

is he going to outlanding canelo by 50 punches along with a higher connect percentage?

no.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Who the fuck is Marcus?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

quincy k said:


>


ffs stay Mosley out of this!!!


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Vic said:


> No, the problem man is that people are not looking at the body punches he was landing in every round. There are several rounds over there where Maidana lands body shots clearly, Floyd lands 1 little petty shot to the face and people gave the round for Floyd :conf


yes. many times when floyd is on the offensive,most of his punches weren't even landing, but a lot could be fooled by this because he throws them cleanly. whereas Maidana would land awkward shots at Floyd's body and arms that people may think weren't landing cleanly but clearly doing the damage and forcing mayweather out of his game


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol:
> 
> No wonder you don't know how to score a fight.
> 
> Money had a tough fight, sure thing, its El Chino, but Mayweather also clearly won. You're mad that people are hyping the fact that Chino did good about Money despite his lost? Or your down on the fact that Money still won even though he struggled? Which one is it?


You only have to see Floyd do the shoulder roll and you automatically give him the round.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Vic said:


> If _nothing else happens_, then well, yeah, I score them then.... But more important than other punches that were landed in the round, check the left hooks Maidana lands there....


This, if the fighter is able to control the fight with his body jabs such that the opponent is not able to retaliate or do anything meaningful, then the body jabber wins the round even if all he threw were jabs. But if the jab failed to serve any purpose other than fill in the dull moments, and the opponent is able to retaliate, landed harder shots and drive the jabber to the ropes, then the one with the harder punches wins


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Wrong, I don't feel Money won, I know he won and he did win according to the judges.


Two of them, one scored it exactly like me. You can look at both things: 
1-the judges and well it was not a unanimous decision. 
2-The fans, and well there is a lot of debate, since DLH there wasn´t a controversy about the results regarding a Floyd fight.....
Either way, Floyd didn´t beat Maidana clearly otherwise one those two things wouldn´t be there. 
When you read the comments and predictions pre-fight then, it doesn´t look too good either...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who the fuck is Marcus?


holy shit this is Genius

Marcus Maidana might just be better than Robearto(e)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> holy shit this is Genius
> 
> Marcus Maidana might just be better than Robearto(e)


Don't :sad5


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I missed the fight, so I'm seeing the fight with fresh eyes already knowing the outcome. Here's my round-by-round scorecard, and my overall impressions of the fight.
> 
> *Round by Round: *
> 
> ...


Sorry Bogo don't agree. :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Sorry Bogo don't agree. :conf


Your score?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Your score?


My internetz been watered down, I will download and rewatch the fight and give score. Mayweather to me didn't seem hurt at all through the fight, I thought although he was getting hit and grazed with shots on the ropes he was slipping some wonderfully, putting his head close to maidana' in order to take out the leverage of the sharp angle looping right hand of maidana. In the centre is where Mayweather took control of the fight, Jabs to the body, pull counter hooks and lead right hands. Apart from that, I've bought each PPV since Cotto and I reckon I finally got my moneys worth on this one. If they were to rematch I reckon Floyd will keep it in the centre of the ring. Nonetheless, Class Breakdown Bogo!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I scored it 115-113 Mayweather. The fight was close and competitive for the duration, so I can understand how we might not all agree on every round. Some rounds could go either way, but I think we'd all agree that Chino bossed the first stanza. The second one was up for grabs. It was almost all Mayweather in the final stanza. I couldn't give Chino more than five rounds, but his performance was a moral victory of sorts. That also says a lot about how good Mayweather is. The better man got the nod, but he was in a fight we're not used to seeing him in. I don't think Floyd got old overnight or anything, though he was a little tentative. He had a very dangerous opponent in front of him. Maidana is still improving and was well prepared. That had to have been the best version we've seen. He's going to gain confidence from that experience. I don't think a rematch is necessary, but I'd certainly watch it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

9-3 floyd. another cherry picked fight. still a great performance by floyd


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I gave Chino rounds 1-3, 5 & 8
Mayweather 4, 6, 7, 9-12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Validated after 17 years of dominating his slow, flat footed, cherry picked opponents along the ropes, at 37 years old, good job


Fixed it for you. As a side note who the fuck is Bogotozo?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *so your jirov/senchenko analogy is concrete irrefutable proof that all fighters do not bruise after a fight?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol No its proof of exactly the opposite which is that some do and some don't Joppy's face showed the result of 400 punches landing....while Jirov's didn't... which further proves my point that it is an unreliable way to judge damage. It's rare to make an assertion and have your detractor unintentionally continue to prove your point and eliminate your need to even argue it, thanks.

As for the compubox

1) Those are punches landed not thrown so they aren't an accurate reflection of how much his output dropped but i don't doubt it happened.

2) The fact that he threw twice as many punches as Floyd would be the most logical explaination for a decrease as the rounds progressed and Maidana has shown he can't maintain a consistant level over 12 rounds his entire career. Like i said to browsing im not trying to change your mind, Mayweather is a huge puncher and brutalized Marcos with his pawing lead rights and jabs to the body which wore him down. Whatever makes you happy.



browsing said:


> Wrong, I don't feel Money won, I know he won and he did win according to the judges.
> 
> Wrong. Floyd said before the fight that he was going to stand and battle. He did just that and won the fight on points.
> 
> ...


Part of our argument is based on a miscommunication of semantics let me clear that up. Yes its a 10 point must system but the points are simply a way to denote the winner of a round, it is not the criteria used in judging who won it. Pro boxing is not like the former amateur system (light jab 1 point, massive right hand 1 point, light jab 1 point, hard body shot 1 point) i was saying Floyd is a "point scorer" amateur style and point scoring doesn't win rounds.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

el mosquito said:


> You only have to see Floyd do the shoulder roll and you automatically give him the round.


:franklin



Spoiler






JamieC said:


> You're in denial then because look at people's scorecards, many are giving it Maidana, therefore it's common. You may not want to accept Maidana pushed Floyd but he did, and most if his success was in those first 6 rounds. It was a good, competitive, fun fight





Hook! said:


> fuck off is round 2 a common maidana round
> watch it again ffs.





Vic said:


> Mayweather didn´t anything of notice in that round. If he did,* point it out to me,* and I can see it. Because you can´t win rounds, especially as you are making it sound, doing basically nothing....


Round 2 is, without a doubt, a Mayweather round. Its impossible to say that Floyd was out pointed in round 2, and Maidana, is the one who landed nothing of significance in this round.

I'm going to call your bluff @*Vic* and I want @*JamieC *@Little Tyson @*Slugger3000 or even @Bogotazo* to point the round out to me on how he could have possibly scored it for Maidana, Bogo had it even. Other rounds, sure, round 2? Not a chance in hell.

:franklin 


> The first punch of importance is at 2:47 of R2, its a punch straight to the mid section of Maidana by Mayweather, clearly a scoring punch.
> Maidana swings, misses, gets clipped lightly at 2:34 of R2, Maidana Jabs, Jabs, both misses.
> Floyd Jabs, swings and misses with the left hook and sinks a right hand into Maidana's face and you hear the impact, the crowd erupts 2:25 to 2:20,
> Floyd Jabs, and follows with a hook. Clearly connects, scores. 2:16 R2
> ...


10 / 9 Mayweather round.

There is no way that is a Maidana Round.



Strange thing, I didn't mention any shoulder rolling by Floyd, but I did mention all the points he clearly scored versus Chino's activity (that didn't score enough to outpoint Floyd).

Lets see you score round 2


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Two of them, one scored it exactly like me. You can look at both things:
> 1-the judges and well it was not a unanimous decision.
> 2-The fans, and well there is a lot of debate, since DLH there wasn´t a controversy about the results regarding a Floyd fight.....
> Either way, Floyd didn´t beat Maidana clearly otherwise one those two things wouldn´t be there.
> When you read the comments and predictions pre-fight then, it doesn´t look too good either...


Again, as I said in this thread, casual boxing fans -who make up the majority of the fans active- are stupid, and surprisingly enough, especially those on the internet (are stupid). This isn't a bad thing, cause they aren't stupid in the sense that they aren't good at school or successful blah blah blah,* it just means they don't know how a fight is scored.

This fight was not hard to score.*

Because Floyd wasn't in a UD doesn't mean he didn't clearly win the fight, as far as the Judge who scored it a draw, he was the anamoly, the other two judges had it right.

2 outta 3 scored it like me.
A clear V for Money B.

If you check MY post history, I never said this was going to be an easy fight for Money, know why? Because I understand strategy, styles and tactics thats why. I understand boxing. Thats why. Anyone who does knew that Floyd had to be on his A game and sharp as ever because he has a reactionary, trapping, and rhythm based defense (not the shoulder roll, but his standing defense)and Maidana is hard to predict, relentless, has a history with feeding off of pain along with being a known puncher. Great match up stylistically.

Maidana's style demanded that he hurt Floyd at some point and make the last rounds as gorey as possibly. He failed to do so.
Floyd's style demanded that he avoid Maidana's championship punch and clearly and often point. He did this perfectly.

The fight, from its inception, was going to be ugly. Floyd just had to win on points because Maidana is nearly impossibly to knock out.
Floyd did what he had to do. Maidana didn't.

I was on the edge of my seat for the first five rounds because Floyd won a few but he was still in clear and present danger. In RD6 it was clear Floyd had control of the fight and was gathering points and in the championship rounds Maidana didn't go for broke. By the end of the fight, it was clear to me, Money had won.

Now, what everyone else may or may not have said concerning the fight doesn't matter to me, but that my eyes matched what the majority of the judges saw is enough validation for me to know that all the rematch hype is simply sour grapes.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Part of our argument is based on a miscommunication of semantics let me clear that up. Yes its a 10 point must system *but the points are simply a way to denote the winner of a round,* it is not the criteria used in judging who won it. Pro boxing is not like the former amateur system (light jab 1 point, massive right hand 1 point, light jab 1 point, hard body shot 1 point) i was saying Floyd is a "point scorer" amateur style and point scoring doesn't win rounds.


Yes, they are. Point's are exactly the criteria in which you denote the winner of a round. A round is won by the fighter who scores the most points in it based on the scoring of the judges. 
There is nothing amateur about Money's point scoring in championship prizefighting. His point scoring is very clear, crystal clear and very obviously and very deliberate. Which is why its easy, to see where Floyd is scoring points, where as, its harder to see where his opponents are scoring points. This, and mainly this, is the reason Floyd wins.

Fans and haters get sucked in by the chaos of a Floyd opponent, but boxing pundits and unbias judges see where Floyd connects where as everyone else has to argue about whether or not there was a meaningful connect by Floyd's opponents. These are the same idiots that pretend Ortiz game Floyd trouble in R2 and R4 because he charges in and throws and Floyd goes defensive. Where as if you slow mo the action down Ortiz isn't connection and his aggression is just aggression.
*
There is no such thing as effective aggression without a clear connection.
*


Vysotsky said:


> point scoring doesn't win rounds.


:lol: Yes, it does. Point scoring wins rounds and winning the most rounds (thus scoring the most points) wins fights as long as the point leader doesn't get knocked out. Clean and effective connects are points in the Pros. 
@Sweethome_Bama, I don't appreciate you not watching the Floyd fight, now we got guys in here forgetting how to score fights.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> lol No its proof of exactly the opposite which is that some do and some don't Joppy's face showed the result of 400 punches landing....while Jirov's didn't... which further proves my point that it is an unreliable way to judge damage. It's rare to make an assertion and have your detractor unintentionally continue to prove your point and eliminate your need to even argue it, thanks.
> 
> As for the compubox
> 
> ...


rare?

unintentionally?

i specifically stated that fighters bruise differently than others. you are ignorantly trying to support your claim that since jirov did not bruise that somehow has a perverse connotation to why mayweather did not and can objectively justify your position that maidanas punches were more damaging than floyd even though punch stats refutes your theory

and if marcos output did not decrease that means his accuracy, or efficiency, decreased.

so whats it going to be?

either maidanas efficiency decreased or his output decreased; two signs that a fighter is not getting better against his opponent but weaker.

*you can tell by the way the punches were thrown, the way they landed, the way they sounded, the way the opponent reacted to them along with the plethora of evidence we have throughout both mens careers which supports what we observed inside those ropes.
*
-Vysotsky










now, please provide your "plethora of evidence" to substantiate your claim that maidanas punches were more damaging than floyds because compubox clearly states otherwise


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

quincy k said:


> rare?
> 
> unintentionally?
> 
> ...


*
*

Not getting involved in this debate, but how does Compubox state Maidana's punches were not more damaging than Floyd's? Its just a guy counting punches not their effects no?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> [/B]
> 
> Not getting involved in this debate, but how does Compubox state Maidana's punches were not more damaging than Floyd's? Its just a guy counting punches not their effects no?


floyds punch stats got stronger as the fight progressed

maidanas punch stats got weaker as the fight progressed

its still not clear-cut proof whose punches were more powerful and whose had more of an effect but it certainly refutes the theory that marcos punches were unequivocally 100 percent more damaging than floyds and 100 percent proves that whoever believes that maidanas punchers were stronger are speaking subjectively as opposed to objectively.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It seemed to me that Mayweather's punches in the latter stages (especially to the Body) buzzed Maidana and hurt him as to reason of why I thought Maidana tackled Mayweather to the ropes, he couldn't bully him anymore.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

quincy k said:


> floyds punch stats got stronger as the fight progressed
> 
> maidanas punch stats got weaker as the fight progressed
> 
> its still not clear-cut proof whose punches were more powerful and whose had more of an effect but it certainly refutes the theory that marcos punches were unequivocally 100 percent more damaging than floyds and 100 percent proves that whoever believes that maidanas punchers were stronger are speaking subjectively as opposed to objectively.


ok fair enough, it is subjective that is true


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Please don't EVER use "punch stats" or "compu box" to try to argue a point.

those numbers are exactly as subjective as every opinion on this forum. It's just a couple of guys punching numbers into a computer, based on their own opinions of what counts. - and it's done in real-time, and with limited visibility. 

--------------

Also, all of you need to stop claiming you know how a fight is "supposed" to be scored.

NO ONE knows exactly how a fight is supposed to be scored, because the rules are kept purposely vague. That is a simple fact. Your idea of "affective agression" can be completely different from someone else's, and the same goes for the judges, and EVERYONE is correct, because the term is not defined. ANYWHERE.

Neither is there any rule about what counts more: Aggression, or total points. And no, it's not even 50 / 50, it is simply not defined.

Neither is there a strict definition for "behind the head" or other facets of illegal tactics.

And how about if fighter A lands 20 REALLY hard punches in a round, the kind that thud, and move the opponent's head / body back, but fighter B lands 40 "Solid, just not deadly" power shots in the same round. - And these shots hurt the opponent, they affect the outcome of the fight, yet they don't quite "wow" the viewer as much. So who wins the round? WHO DA FUCK KNOWS? Not you, not me, and certainly not the judges, who usually aren't trying to score honestly, anyway.

----------------

The powers-that-be want it this way. It lets them get away with a lot more robberies.


Maidana - Floyd is the worst-case example of a fight that can't really be scored, because no one can say how much all of those partially-slipped shots Maidana threw should count. NO ONE.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FWIW, I scored the fight 7-5 for Floyd, even after a second viewing. - But I'm very conflicted about it, and I understand why Maidana genuinely thought he won.

I decided NOT to score any punch that seemed more than "50% slipped" if you know what I mean, and Floyd is very, VERY good at doing that. Plus, floyd seemed to control the pace of many of the latter rounds, which I count strongly. I think Chino let off the gas a little bit, when he should have been continually swinging for the fences. Part of that may well have been those gloves which he was not used to (fuck Floyd) but part f it was probably due to Floyd's skill and ability to slightly frustrate Maidana. 

So, I gave Floyd 2 rounds in which Maidana clearly outpointed him, and I'm OK with that.



- but the fucking GLOVE thing, it just taints the entire fight. It really should be ruled a N/C, and I'm completely serious.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Please don't EVER use "punch stats" or "compu box" to try to argue a point.
> 
> those numbers are exactly as subjective as every opinion on this forum. It's just a couple of guys punching numbers into a computer, based on their own opinions of what counts. - and it's done in real-time, and with limited visibility.
> 
> ...


those "couple of guys" employed by compubox in all likelihood have 20/10 vision and employed strictly to count punches as opposed to watching the fight which is what im guessing 99 percent of the people tuned in are doing.

watching the fight as opposed to counting punches.

a person with a specific purpose is going to be inherently better than someone without a specific purpose. my belief after watching the fight is that floyd outlanded marcos in eight of the twelve rounds in which compubox claimed six. since my purpose when watching the fight was not to count punches i will concede, 100 percent, that those "couple of guys" were right and i was wrong.

whenever i hear someone trying to discount compubox or fightmetrics(mma) i instantly know that they do not bet on fights because anyone that risks money know how valuable these fight stats are in helping select a winner.

 _*

Even though our database of over 5,000 fights (and counting) shows that a fighter that throws and lands more punches will *__*win 90% of the time, the 10 point judging system clearly is the only way to determine winners in a fight.

CompuBox has been hired by trainers Eddie Futch, Emmanuel Steward, Freddie Roach, Kenny Adams and Miguel Diaz and worked with champions Larry Holmes, Ray Leonard, Michael Spinks, Evander Holyfield, Mike McCallum, Pernell Whitaker, Meldrick Taylor, Mark Breland, Lennox Lewis, Oscar de la Hoya and other contenders, compiling analysis on future opponents and attending the champs/contenders training camps to evaluate sparring sessions.

*_


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Again, as I said in this thread, casual boxing fans -who make up the majority of the fans active- are stupid, and surprisingly enough, especially those on the internet (are stupid). This isn't a bad thing, cause they aren't stupid in the sense that they aren't good at school or successful blah blah blah,* it just means they don't know how a fight is scored.
> 
> This fight was not hard to score.*
> 
> ...


Floyd won...by Majority Decision. Not unanimous for a reason :deal :yep

114-114


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

A couple of things, firstly, lots of people don't know how to score fights, reward ineffective aggression and completely remove defence from their scoring criteria. Secondly, when an underdog does better than expected people tend to create a mental bias where they over value the work of the underdog and ignore what the favourite is doing. I watched the fight for the first time this morning and although I didn't bother sit through and do a scorecard I really don't see what the controversy is about, Maidana gave Mayweather a tough fight but there was only one winner for me.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I scored it 116-112 as well and would have no objection to a 115-113.The problem seems to stem from people thinking Maidana sticking his head in Floyd's face,fouling and throwing non-scoring blows equals winning rounds.Floyd wasn't as comfortable on the ropes as usual but once he got control of distance he was in charge.
> Fair play to Maidana for giving him a tough night but there really is no need for a rematch when Thurman presents a different challenge.


Agreed. Just because Marcos was swinging wildly and trying to hit anything he could does not equate effective aggressiveness to me. At times it was, but most times it wasn't. Why everyone would want a rematch, I have no idea, because Floyd will just box his ass off next time. Even after all of that mauling and wrestling Marcos did, Floyd was still barely breathing heavy. If there is a rematch and Floyd shows that he can box his ass off ala SRL vs Duran 2, people will be bitching about him making it a boring fight.

Bring on the young guns like Porter and Thurman and see what they can do against TBE. Marcos has already shown he can't bludgeon Floyd to a win and doesn't have enough pop for a 1 punch KO, but it sure seems like Thurman or Porter might just have that tangible at their disposal.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I agree with what you said regarding Floyd's demeanor, Bog. He looked overwhelmed at times, and completely unfocused. Complaining to the ref, rubbing his eye...I didn't like what I saw Saturday night. Mayweather looked off his game, and vulnerable, and although I thought he won 115-113, I wouldn't have been shocked if they'd given it to Maidana. I barely even saw any adjustments he's famous for. I think the only reason he kind of took over in second half of the fight is because Maidana slowed down, and I don't think he slowed down because of anything Mayweather was doing.


Go back and watch the fight. Then count how many illegal rabbit punches Marcos was throwing. It was pretty clear what Floyd was complaining about to the ref, but he voiced his discontent and proceeded to beat Marcos where it mattered most.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Agree 100%, even in the 1st when so many were so sure Maidana "dominated" the majority of those punches were fouls and/or didn't land, I just finished watching a second time and was far less impressed with Maidana than I was on the first viewing. Very clear Floyd decision, as the early rounds weren't nearly as clear as I thought they could have been initially. I had it 8-4, and kept my scores the same but the Maidana rounds weren't nearly as impressive as they were the first time I viewed it.


That's the problem, if one doesn't watch it again, they likely will not realize how many shots were missed or blocked by Floyd. Throw in the illegal rabbit punches all night long and it's a solid Floyd decision IMO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Floyd won...by Majority Decision. Not unanimous for a reason :deal :yep
> 
> 114-114


Do you think the fight with Canelo was anything but a unanimous decision? Because that wasn't unanimous for a reason, and it's not because the other fighter didn't clearly lose...


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I noticed this as soon as I saw him backstage walking towards the ring. It was in his eyes, but I'm a fan who wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Hopefully, this was just a one time thing because of the abortion shit.
> 
> ...


To me the main factor as to why Marcos was effective at all was because he mauled and laid on Floyd Ala Hatton, only 15+ lbs bigger. Floyd doesn't mind getting on the ropes because he usually slips and counters effectively, but Marcos inhibited his ability to slip and counter as well. Where Floyd usually sees those eye level punches coming from a mile away, being laid on and getting clubbing shots on the crown of the head and back of the neck clearly prevented him from being as effective as he usually is. With that said, if there is a rematch, he could effectively slip laterally almost every time Marcos tries to pin him. It will be what JLC II was to JLC I.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Havik said:


> These are the punchstats from the broadcast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad way to judge a fight between two fighters like this. Those numbers come from guys standing and clicking counters, which is difficult when you deal with someone like Marcos, who throws and hits anything and everything.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> These are the Flomos scoring it 9-3.. 8-4
> 
> Best I see is 7-5 mayweather..
> 
> ...


Only a mexi or clown would have it 7-5 Marcos. Might be time for you to pull out the old Butterbean fights.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Do you think the fight with Canelo was anything but a unanimous decision? Because that wasn't unanimous for a reason, and it's not because the other fighter didn't clearly lose...


Don´t quote the exception as if it was the rule. 
Why the fight with Canelo didn´t generate the discussion that this one is generating ? Think.

Because there was no debate about it. There is, for this one. Everywhere you go, every podcast, magazine, news, article you look about this fight the debate is about scorecards.

Are we going to disregard every MD, SD from now on and consider it unanimous because there was some absurd scorecards a few times ? No.

You can have your scorecard and I will respect it. I have it 114-114. Mayweather didn´t beat Maidana in my view. In the end of the day, we can talk about it because there is room for debate, and we are doing this for days now, something that obviously was not possible in any of the Floyd previous fights......
...For a reason.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> It´s crazy, one guy here gave the first 3 rounds for Floyd, this is just unexplainable, really.
> I won´t get tired saying this, Chino lands a lot of body shots, Mayweather lands 1 petty shot that does nothing on Maidana, Maidana won the mothefucking round, period.


Likely that judges don't really count body shots too much against Floyd because his body is used a part of a defensive shield. Flailing and hitting a guys elbows and gloves does not constitute effective aggression, IMO. Just because fighters have said that they were going to hit anything they could on Floyd, make his arms dead and such, doesn't mean that it's effective. You better break him down noticeably, otherwise most normal people are going to attribute it to Floyd just using his body as a shield on guy who is willing to foul in order to beat on this mans body.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Was listening to lomejordelboxeo (panamanian guys, who are very knowledgeable about the sport) video on youtube some minutes ago. DEbate was about...........the scorecards, how do you scored this fight. Not about Floyd´s performance like it happened in the Canelo fight. Not about how Floyd didn´t decline as people said in the Cotto fight as we did in the Guerrero one. 

Nope.......it´s about rounds, which round you gave to Maidana, which one you gave to Floyd and so on.....


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Don´t quote the exception as if it was the rule.
> Why the fight with Canelo didn´t generate the discussion that this one is generating ? Think.
> 
> Because there was no debate about it. There is, for this one. Everywhere you go, every podcast, magazine, news, article you look about this fight the debate is about scorecards.
> ...


Same shit happened with Oscar-Floyd and no matter what, Floyd still beat Oscars ass.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> Same shit happened with Oscar-Floyd and no matter what, Floyd still beat Oscars ass.


and it was a close fight, just as this one was. That´s my point. Floyd got the decision, I´m not saying he didn´t.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> and it was a close fight, just as this one was. That´s my point. Floyd got the decision, I´m not saying he didn´t.


IMO the lack of clarity and cause for such debate is because of the styles. Marcos just mauls and swings from everywhere and Floyd is highly efficient, effective and low total volume. That, mixed in with Floyd's savant like defensive skills, all make for a difficult fight to judge.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> IMO the lack of clarity and cause for such debate is because of the styles. Marcos just mauls and swings from everywhere and Floyd is highly efficient, effective and low total volume. That, mixed in with Floyd's savant like defensive skills, all make for a difficult fight to judge.


One guy landed clean shots to the head. The other landed clean shots to the body (even if they were lesser in number, they were the power shots of the fight, not jabs to the body..and it´s not like Maidana was not landing jabs on his own as well anyway)


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> One guy landed clean shots to the head. The other landed clean shots to the body (even if they were lesser in number, they were the power shots of the fight, not jabs to the body..and it´s not like Maidana was not landing jabs on his own as well anyway)


To me, Floyds shots to the head and body were more effective and cleaner than some of the ones marcos landed.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dillyyo said:


> To me, Floyds shots to the head and body were more effective and cleaner than some of the ones marcos landed.


They were, in 6 of those 12 rounds, in my opinion as well.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Don´t quote the exception as if it was the rule.
> Why the fight with Canelo didn´t generate the discussion that this one is generating ? Think.
> 
> Because there was no debate about it. There is, for this one. Everywhere you go, every podcast, magazine, news, article you look about this fight the debate is about scorecards.
> ...


Only quoted it like that because that's how you posted it..

There are a number of people who don't agree with the scoring, but the vast majority do.. I started a thread with the reactions of fighters and trainers, which you posted a video in of one fighter saying they thought it should be a draw.. the rest said Floyd clearly won. If you have any other examples of professionals or trainers saying Maidana won or it was a draw please post it so everyone else can hear/read.

No, but you also can't just look at a MD and say because you felt one fighter didn't win that's a perfect indicator of how close it was, because it's not. My example was just showing you that, nothing more nothing less.

Others have stated why they believe it's being discussed so much, a few being trainers.. They said people aren't used to seeing Floyd in a fight like that, but it doesn't mean the other guy won or it was a draw.. It was something we didn't see in previous Floyd fights. :conf

I have no problem with someone scoring it a draw.. But your post saying it wasn't a UD for a reason isn't true IMO, so I spoke on it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Only quoted it like that because that's how you posted it..
> 
> There are a number of people who don't agree with the scoring, but the vast majority do.. I started a thread with the reactions of fighters and trainers, which you posted a video in of one fighter saying they thought it should be a draw.. the rest said Floyd clearly won. If you have any other examples of professionals or trainers saying Maidana won or it was a draw please post it so everyone else can hear/read.
> 
> ...


You got me wrong, I feel. CJ Ross card was a exception, not the rule. The MD in the Floyd vs Maidana fight shows what the fight was. Generally it is the case, you see a MD, you can assume that the fight was close, in some cases it isn´t true, but it is the reality in the majority of the majority decisions.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> You got me wrong, I feel. CJ Ross card was a exception, not the rule. The MD in the Floyd vs Maidana fight shows what the fight was.


Same thing happened in the ODLH fight.. That wasn't a split decision win for Floyd, he clearly won. Did Oscar give him a fight? Hell yeah.. But it doesn't mean he should have been given more than 5 rounds by any judge that fight and he was. So again, the end result doesn't always show what the fight was. It does to you in this situation because you agree, but I don't believe you can say it like it's fact.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Same thing happened in the ODLH fight.. That wasn't a split decision win for Floyd, he clearly won. Did Oscar give him a fight? Hell yeah.. But it doesn't mean he should have been given more than 5 rounds by any judge that fight and he was. So again, the end result doesn't always show what the fight was. It does to you in this situation because you agree, but I don't believe you can say it like it's fact.


Well, you got my point, so it´s all good. I´m not saying it´s a fact. People saying this wasn´t close are in denial though, if it wasn´t close we wouldn´t be going to a wednesday discussing scorecards as we are doing right now.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Well, you got my point, so it´s all good. I´m not saying it´s a fact. People saying this wasn´t close are in denial though, if it wasn´t close we wouldn´t be going to a wednesday discussing scorecards as we are doing right now.


I agree it was a closely fought match.. I believe there's a clear winner but with some close and unclear rounds there will always be different opinions. It's what keeps us on here daily talking about boxing. :cheers


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Floyd was rocking his head back from round 3 on. I thought he won it pretty wide.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

1- Maidana
2- Maidana
3- Maidana
4- Maidana
5- Maidana
6- Floyd
7- Floyd
8- Floyd
9- Floyd
10- Floyd
11- Maidana
12- Maidana

Maidana 115-113 Floyd


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Floyd was rocking his head back from round 3 on. I thought he won it pretty wide.


You also thought Adrien "Argentina's Bitch" Broner won 7 rounds against Maidana tho. :rofl


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You also thought Adrien "Argentina's Bitch" Broner won 7 rounds against Maidana tho. :rofl


You make excuses for Pissdrinker Marquez for ducking Ruslan :rofl atsch


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> You make excuses for Pissdrinker Marquez for ducking Ruslan :rofl atsch


By that logic, your boy Abused Butt was ducking guys like Salido, and Gesta who both called his ****** ass out :rofl

Shit, he ducked John John Molina, and fought off this CAN instead....After watching John Molina give Matthysse a good fight, that fool ain't ever going anywhere near him :lol:


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> By that logic, your boy Abused Butt was ducking guys like Salido, and Gesta who both called his ****** ass out :rofl
> 
> Shit, he ducked John John Molina, and fought off this CAN instead....After watching John Molina give Matthysse a good fight, that fool ain't ever going anywhere near him :lol:


lol. Ruslan said he'd take a tiny purse...and Pissdrinker fought the guy who Ruslan just KO'd. Pissdrinker is a coward...Hell Pissdrinker wouldn't fight Molina :rofl atsch


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> lol. Ruslan said he'd take a tiny purse...and Pissdrinker fought the guy who Ruslan just KO'd. Pissdrinker is a coward...Hell Pissdrinker wouldn't fight Molina :rofl atsch


Molina would be easy money for JMM :deal

JMM has been fighting ATG's, while Abused Butt has been fighting a bunch of smaller CANS, then he stepped up and went up against somebody bigger who (in your own stupid words) was nothing but a C level brawler and got butt raped :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Argentina's Bitch won't be even a 1/4th of the fighter JMM is when it's all set and done. :deal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Molina would be easy money for JMM :deal
> 
> JMM has been fighting ATG's, while Abused Butt has been fighting a bunch of smaller CANS, then he stepped up and went up against somebody bigger who (in your own stupid words) was nothing but a C level brawler and got butt raped :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> Argentina's Bitch won't be even a 1/4th of the fighter JMM is when it's all set and done. :deal


JMM has fought exactly two ATGs..one of which he has a huge stylistic advantage over. His record 1-3-1

:rofl atsch Pissdrinker


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> JMM has fought exactly two ATGs..one of which he has a huge stylistic advantage over. His record 1-3-1
> 
> :rofl atsch Pissdrinker


That same ATG would beat seven shades of shit out of your boy Abused Butt :deal

It's hilarious how you defend that HYPE JOB...which he is, even in your own stupid words. :deal

"If Broner even struggles with a C-level brawler like Maidana, then he's a hype job" - Southpaw's stupid ass

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

At the end, JMM will be recognized as one of the best fighters of his generation, while About Bum will be looked at as nothing more than a hype job, who got butt raped by a "C-level Brawler" :rofl:rofl:rofl:lol::lol:atsch


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Pissdrinker is about to fight Mike Alvarado in front of a crowd of 2000...."generational fighter" :rofl atsch


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Pissdrinker is about to fight Mike Alvarado in front of a crowd of 2000...."generational fighter" :rofl atsch


By the time Abused Butt is JMM's current age, he's gonna be in the streets of Cincinnati and be looking like he did in San Antonio last December, after getting butt raped by Chino.

Except this time, that shopping cart he was pushing won't be invisible :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> By the time *Abused Butt* is JMM's current age, he's gonna be in the streets of Cincinnati and be looking like he did in San Antonio last December, after getting butt raped by Chino.
> 
> Except this time, that shopping cart he was pushing won't be invisible :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


:rofl atsch


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> By the time Abused Butt is JMM's current age, he's gonna be in the streets of Cincinnati and be looking like he did in San Antonio last December, after getting butt raped by Chino.
> 
> Except this time, that shopping cart he was pushing won't be invisible :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


Damn


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> By the time Abused Butt is JMM's current age, he's gonna be in the streets of Cincinnati and be looking like he did in San Antonio last December, after getting butt raped by Chino.
> 
> Except this time, that shopping cart he was pushing won't be invisible :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


Touché


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bump :smile



mrtony80 said:


> I agree with what you said regarding Floyd's demeanor, Bog. He looked overwhelmed at times, and completely unfocused. Complaining to the ref, rubbing his eye...I didn't like what I saw Saturday night. Mayweather looked off his game, and vulnerable, and although I thought he won 115-113, I wouldn't have been shocked if they'd given it to Maidana. I barely even saw any adjustments he's famous for. I think the only reason he kind of took over in second half of the fight is because Maidana slowed down, and I don't think he slowed down because of anything Mayweather was doing.


Looking forward to finding this out.


----------



## BHop's Two Cents (Sep 11, 2014)

Your boy Two Cents had the fight 115-113 Mayweather. If you sayin Maidana won then I got no problem but everybody needs to know one thing, Mayweather will win 9-3 this time. Mayweather had more success in the last fight because Maidana was over-exerting with some unecessary punches, he coulda jus cruised rounds after he noticed he had the better of the round rather than keep on punchin, Maidana's stamina ran lower for a while but he got aggressive in final round. He brang that shit but Money May all day and took the fight all the way. Holla!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Round 1 - Maidana
Round 2 - Floyd
Round 3 - Maidana (Close Round)
Round 4 - Floyd (Close Round)
Round 5 - Maidana
Round 6 - Floyd
Round 7 - Floyd 
Round 8 - Maidana (very close)
Round 9 - Floyd
Round 10 - Floyd
Round 11- Floyd
Round 12 - Floyd

Mayweather - Maidana
116 -112


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys I don't think the 12th is for debate, it's a Mayweather round.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Guys I don't think the 12th is for debate, it's a Mayweather round.


Just watched it again, you are right its a Floyd round, not a lot happened but Floyd did just enough. Maidana won the 11th though i think.


----------

